# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19)

## Airicist

Novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) on Wikipedia

COVID-19 on Wikipedia

cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov

who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019

ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/nuccore/NC_045512.2

google.com/covid19

coronavirus.app

Wuhan Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) Global Cases (by JHU CSSE)

Tracking coronavirus: Map, data and timeline

worldometers.info/coronavirus

Wuhan Virus

HealthMap

Quarantine

Shi Zhengli

----------


## Airicist

Messenger Resources for Government Health Organizations
Together with our partners, we are supporting organizations that are working to protect our global community

COVID-19 research hub

mayoclinic.org/coronavirus-covid-19

How confirmed cases of coronavirus have spread

ipsoft.com/landing-page/covid-19

stopcovid.science

----------


## Airicist

"Coronavirus Live Updates: Alarm Grows as Markets Tumble and Death Toll Rises"
Health officials in the United States said more than 100 people were being evaluated for possible infection. Of the nearly 3,000 people who have contracted the virus, the vast majority live in China.

by The New York Times
Jan. 27, 2020

Article "An AI Epidemiologist Sent the First Warnings of the Wuhan Virus"
The BlueDot algorithm scours news reports and airline ticketing data to predict the spread of diseases like those linked to the flu outbreak in China.

by Eric Niiler
January 25, 2020

BlueDot Inc.

----------


## Airicist

UW Medicine lab scientists study 2019 novel coronavirus

Jan 27, 2020




> As the cases of 2019 novel coronavirus continue to grow, the public health response is ramping up. In the United States, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and local and state public health departments are coordinating the clinical testing of possible cases.
> 
> The lab of Dr. Alex Greninger, in the virology division of Laboratory Medicine at the University of Washington School of Medicine, is studying the latest genomic information about this emerging virus, and its possible implications for the clinical virology laboratory.
> 
> "We can ramp this up relatively quickly in sort of weeks to about a month," Greninger says. "We’re ready for these things all the time. In the last few years, we’ve seen this for enterovirus D68 and Zika virus.”
> 
> The CDC and local and state public health departments will continue to conduct the diagnostic laboratory testing required to confirm or rule out the infection in suspected cases.
> 
> To prevent the spread of any type of respiratory virus, including coronaviruses, make sure you wash your hands thoroughly, cover your cough or sneeze, keep your hands away from your mouth, nose and eyes, avoid close contact with people who are ill, and stay home when you're sick. Pay attention to travelers' precautions. You can also wear a surgical mask.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "China Coronavirus Is Now Halfway To SARS"

by Kenneth Rapoza
January 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "New coronavirus may be much more contagious than initially thought"

by  Jessica Hamzelou
January 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "UPDATE: German coronavirus patient is first human-to-human case in Europe"

January 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Four co-workers in Germany contract coronavirus after Chinese colleague visits"

by Michelle Martin, Paul Carrel
January 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

China virus: workers build new hospital in Wuhan

Jan 27, 2020




> Aerial images show Chinese authorities racing to build a 1000-bed hospital in Wuhan, as the country battles to contain a deadly viral epidemic.

----------


## Airicist

Article "What Will It Take to Stop Coronavirus?"

by Ranu S. Dhillon and Devabhaktuni Srikrishna
January 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Questions and answers about the coronavirus outbreak

Jan 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "In coronavirus response, AI is becoming a useful tool in a global outbreak, data experts say"

by Casey Ross
January 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus: How does this outbreak end?"
The new coronavirus outbreak may just be beginning. Epidemiologists outline three broad scenarios for how it could end.

by Brian Resnick
January 31, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Doctor explains what you need to know about Coronavirus

Jan 31, 2020




> Dr. Seema Yasmin breaks down everything you should know about the growing Coronavirus outbreak. Is it really as bad as it's depicted in the media? How can you protect yourself? Is it safe to travel to China?

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus spreads for 1st Time in US: how serious are risks?

Jan 31, 2020




> Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, talks on TODAY about how much of a threat the coronavirus poses to Americans after the first case of human-to-human transmission has been detected in the U.S.

----------


## Airicist

What we know about the new Coronavirus

Jan 31, 2020




> The WHO has declared the new coronavirus a global public health emergency—but that doesn't mean you should panic.

----------


## Airicist

US Coronavirus Evac flight 01-26-20

Feb 1, 2020




> US Coronavirus evacuation flight arriving into March Air Reserve Base 01-26-20

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus | Health update

Feb 2, 2020




> The novel coronavirus (referred to as 2019-nCoV) has been declared a global health emergency by the World Health Organization. This video summarises what we know so far and how to prevent its spread. As an international healthcare provider, we’re keeping a very close eye on things.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus: Can AI (Artificial Intelligence) Make A Difference?"

by Tom Taulli
February 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "How AI Spotted and Tracked the Coronavirus Outbreak"
Relying on AI, a small Toronto-based company and a nonprofit each sent alerts about the deadly disease the week before the CDC did

by John McCormick
February 6, 2020

BlueDot Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Startup uses A.I. to identify molecules that could fight coronavirus"

by Jeremy Kahn
February 6, 2020

Insilico Medicine, Inc., biotechnology, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bespoke launches AI chatbot to offer coronavirus updates to travellers"

February 7, 2020

Bebot, AI concierge, Bespoke Inc., Tokyo, Japan

----------


## Airicist

Article "VI SPY Coronavirus – China using network of AI spy cameras to hunt down anyone with a FEVER to tackle killer disease"

by Britta Zeltmann
February 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

PuduBot is working in WenZhou hospital

Feb 9, 2020




> PuduBot is working in WenZhou hospital.   More than 100 PuduBots are in Chinese hospitals right now to help people.


PuduTech

----------


## Airicist

Update: Wuhan Coronavirus (COVID-19) | DAVOS 2020

Feb 13, 2020




> Session Recorded: January 23d, 2020
> 
> Hundreds of people have been sickened by a new coronavirus (2019-nCoV) since December. As the situation evolves, what have we learned from previous outbreaks and what are the priorities for response?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mini tanks deployed to disinfect coronavirus-hit areas in China"

by Alexandria Hein
February 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Here’s what coronavirus does to the body"
From blood storms to honeycomb lungs, here’s an organ-by-organ look at how COVID-19 harms humans.

by Amy Mckeever
February 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba says AI can identify coronavirus infections with 96% accuracy"
New algorithm can complete disease recognition process within 20 seconds

by Sun Henan, KrASIA
February 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: contextualizing modern responses to pandemics

Feb 20, 2020




> This session was recorded in Seattle at the AAAS Annual Meeting on Feb. 14th, 2020. Experts on the forefront of researching and responding to the current Coronavirus outbreak provide an overview of their work as well as situating the related events and reactions in context with similar contemporary pandemics. The goals were to provide insights for the conference attendees and raise awareness about ways they can contribute through research agendas and other means.

----------


## Airicist

How Wuhan Coronavirus compares to previous outbreaks

Feb 22, 2020




> Scientists are racing to learn everything they can about the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) as the disease spreads quickly with deadly results. We take a look at everything we currently know about the virus, how scientists are working to find cures and vaccines, and how world governments are working to contain the outbreak.

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘We’re in a Petri Dish’: How a Coronavirus Ravaged a Cruise Ship"
More than three days passed before Japan imposed a quarantine. That delay and other missteps helped produce the largest outbreak of the virus beyond China.

by Motoko Rich
February 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Virus Is Interrupting Supply Chains From Watches to Lobsters"
Chaos reigns from the high seas to the factory floor after key manufacturers in China shut down or ships are held in port.

by Enda Curran, Michael Sasso, and Karlis Salna
February 22, 2020,

----------


## Airicist

China is censoring Coronavirus stories. These citizens are fighting back.

Feb 24, 2020




> Information about the coronavirus outbreak is not immune from Chinese censors. But more and more citizens are dodging censorship by creating a digital archive of deleted posts. They told us how.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Big Pharma Is Pushing Harder on Coronavirus. GlaxoSmithKline Discloses Effort With Chinese Biotech."

by Josh Nathan-Kazis
February 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus News - A healthcare software development

Feb 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Guide: How To Prepare Your Home For Coronavirus"

by Maria Godoy
February 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

What you need to know about COVID-19 (novel coronavirus)

Feb 27, 2020




> What should I do if I think I have coronavirus? How can I tell the difference between coronavirus and the flu? Does using a face mask help? Should I cancel my upcoming trip? People are concerned about the global spread of the novel coronavirus, now called COVID-19. Dr. Santiago Neme, infectious disease specialist and medical director of UW Medical Center – Northwest, provides advice on how to protect yourself, which includes getting the right information from the right sources about the virus.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The 31 wildest lines from Donald Trump's self-congratulatory coronavirus press conference"

by Chris Cillizza
February 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus (COVID-19): Why are bat viruses so deadly?

Feb 27, 2020




> Coronavirus outbreak raises question: Why are bat viruses so deadly? It’s no coincidence that some of the worst viral disease outbreaks in recent years — SARS, MERS, Ebola, Marburg and likely the newly arrived COVID-19 — originated in bats.


"Coronavirus outbreak raises question: Why are bat viruses so deadly?"

by Robert Sanders
February 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Drone solutions to fight coronavirus outbreak

Feb 27, 2020




> DRONE VOLT UAV fleet can help in many ways to stem Covid-19/Coronavirus

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus explained

Feb 28, 2020




> How worried should we be? Is there a vaccine? And what can we do to protect ourselves? As the new coronavirus spreads, we cut through the confusion.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus Outbreak Gives Rise to More Complex Forms of Remote Work"
Workers in China are using remote platforms to hold meetings, follow health status of colleagues

by Steven Rosenbush
February 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Disinfection robots bypass coronavirus blockade"
The first of a large order of disinfection robots to help combat coronavirus in hospitals has arrived in China.

By Greg Nichols
February 28, 2020

UV-Disinfection Robot, disinfection robot for hospitals, Blue Ocean Robotics, Odense, Denmark

----------


## Airicist

Q&A on COVID 19 from Mayo Clinic

Mar 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Infectious Diseases A-Z: what to know about COVID-19 if you are traveling

Mar 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba’s new AI system can detect coronavirus in seconds with 96% accuracy"

by Tristan Greene
March 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus (COVID-19): 5 simple ways to protect yourself

Mar 3, 2020




> Coronavirus COVID-19 is spreading around the world. Here are 5 simple things we can do to protect ourselves and others from the disease.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: Information on symptoms and transmission

Mar 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "U.S. has only a fraction of the medical supplies it needs to combat coronavirus"
The country could require seven billion respirators and face masks over the course of the outbreak.

by Nsikan Akran
March 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "China suppressed Covid-19 with AI and big data"
The authorities tracked hundreds of millions of smartphones to obtain the information needed to contain the outbreak

by David P. Goldman
March 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "What gyms are doing to prevent coronavirus"
In preparation for an outbreak, we’ve heard about preemptive plans for people to work from home, but less about working out from home.

by Talib Visram
March 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Researchers enlist Summit supercomputer to combat coronavirus

Premiered March 5, 2020




> Researchers at the Department of Energy’s Oak Ridge National Laboratory have used Summit, the world’s most powerful and smartest supercomputer, to identify 77 small-molecule drug compounds that might warrant further study in the fight against the SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus, which is responsible for the COVID-19 disease outbreak.


"Early research on existing drug compounds via supercomputing could combat coronavirus"

March 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "This coronavirus suit protects you inside a literal bubble"
It’s a hazmat suit for the urban commuter. And even though it’s just a concept, it can’t be realized soon enough.

by Mark Wilson
March 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

UW Medicine develops diagnostic test for COVID-19

Mar 5, 2020




> The UW Medicine Virology Lab went live with testing patient samples on Tuesday, March 3. Its scientists anticipate ramping up to be able to test 1,000 to 1,500 samples per day by the end of the week. The test will speed and expand testing of local cases and help to reduce the shortage of available tests. 
> 
> Who can be tested? Only a patient’s physician or healthcare provider can order the test, based on the patient’s risk factors and symptoms, under guidance from the CDC and from the local and state health departments.  People cannot refer themselves for testing.  The test should not be the sole basis for decisions on managing a patient’s condition.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Washing your hands sounds trivial - here's the science behind why it works"

by Kara Jillian Brown
March 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: How Mayo Clinic is preparing to respond to a potential pandemic

Mar 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: When should you wear a face mask?

Mar 5, 2020




> Should you be wearing a surgical face mask to protect yourself from the virus, even if you're not sick? Dr. Nipunie Rajapakse, a Mayo Clinic infectious diseases specialist, explains.

----------


## Airicist

What we do (and don't) know about the coronavirus | David Heymann

Mar 5, 2020




> What happens if you get infected with the coronavirus? Who's most at risk? How can you protect yourself? Public health expert David Heymann, who led the global response to the SARS outbreak in 2003, shares the latest findings about COVID-19 and what the future may hold.

----------


## Airicist

CORONAVIRUS | How to wash your hands

Mar 5, 2020




> The best way to prevent infection and spread of germs, including the coronavirus is by practising good hand hygiene, and regularly washing your hands with soap and water.

----------


## Airicist

Article "China’s use of bots against Coronavirus is a serious test of AI against global epidemics"

by Sameer Balaganur
March 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

YI’s 5 COVID-19 tips for ordering food

Mar 5, 2020




> Due to the outbreak of COVID-19, going out for a nice meal has its risks. Heavily populated areas increase the chance of infection. That’s why many Americans are opting to order in and enjoy healthy and nutritious family meals at home.

----------


## Airicist

COVID19 - measures to take when being isolated

Mar 6, 2020




> With the continual rise of Coronavirus (Covid-19) cases around the globe, many have taken measures to work from home or self-quarantine in order to keep themselves and those around them safe. Here's some advice for those who choose to self-isolate!

----------


## Airicist

Doctor explains how to prepare for a pandemic

Mar 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus | How to use hand sanitizer effectively

Mar 6, 2020




> Using alcohol-based hand sanitizers is a good way to prevent infection and the spread of germs including coronavirus. Hand sanitizer is a convenient alternative to hand washing, if there’s no soap or water available, and as long as your hands aren’t visibly dirty. Watch this video to make sure you’re using hand sanitizer correctly.

----------


## Airicist

Is COVID-19 a pandemic? | March 2020 update

Mar 6, 2020




> SARS-CoV-2 is a new kind of coronavirus that appeared suddenly in late 2019. The disease it causes, called COVID-19, is now showing signs that it's able to spread outside of its place of origin. This raises some questions... like, do we have a pandemic on our hands? What’s the difference between a pandemic and an epidemic? SciShow News has some facts to help you understand a complex and rapidly changing situation.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: EPFL's Marcel Salathé course on Feb 26, 2020

Mar 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: everything you need to know - BBC

Mar 9, 2020




> What’s the latest health advice? What should you do if you are planning a trip abroad? Will there be an impact on businesses? 
> 
> A panel of experts and BBC reporters around the world answer questions on the coronavirus outbreak.

----------


## Airicist

Is Coronavirus living on your smartphone?

Mar 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 | You shouldn't buy facemasks, health expert explains

Mar 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Am i at risk for COVID-19 (coronavirus)? | Ask A Pharmacist

Mar 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Do You Date Amid the Coronavirus?"

by Elise Taylor
March 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Chinese scientists discover 2 major Covid-19 subtypes

Mar 10, 2020




> Scientists have discovered 2 major subtypes of Coronavirus (Covid-19). Which is more lethal? Which is less common? Watch this video to find out more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Avoid coronavirus: 9 practical tips to limit your risk without cutting yourself off from the world"
Tips for grocery shopping, dining out, riding public transportation and more.

by Jessica Dolcourt
March 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "7 hand soaps to fight germs, from cheap to luxury"
The best unscented, moisturizing and foaming hand washes -- and the best one for killing germs.

by Amanda Capritto
March 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

COVID Webinar

Mar 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus | How and when to use a face mask

Mar 10, 2020




> If you’ve been told to wear a face mask by a healthcare professional, it’s important that you know how to use one properly – from putting one on, to taking off and disposing safely. Watch this video for more information.


babylonhealth.com/coronavirus

----------


## Airicist

EPFL Coronavirus information - 10.03.2020

Mar 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Iran played down the Coronavirus. Then its officials got sick

Mar 10, 2020




> More than 237 people have died of coronavirus in Iran, and critics say the government was slow to respond to the outbreak because it failed to take it seriously.

----------


## Airicist

Do you have questions about COVID-19 (coronavirus)? Join us for a live discussion

Streamed March 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: What warmer weather could mean for the outbreak

Mar 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus - California health official tells citizens to "start working on not touching your face

Mar 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "World Health Organization declares the coronavirus outbreak a global pandemic"

by Dawn Kopecki, Berkeley Lovelace Jr., William Feuer, Noah Higgins-Dunn
March 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How Coronavirus (COVID-19) is impacting big tech

Mar 11, 2020




> Millions across the globe are feeling the effects of the coronavirus (COVID-19) outbreak. The stock market has plummeted. Store shelves are often bare of essential items. Large events, like MWC and the SXSW festival in Austin, Texas have been cancelled entirely.
> 
> But some effects are less apparent. Here are a few ways the Coronavirus outbreak might affect us in the months to come, specifically in the world of technology.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus Update: Harvard University President Lawrence S. Bacow

Mar 11, 2020




> Harvard University President Lawrence S. Bacow speaks to the Harvard community about the University's coronavirus response.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: should the UK quarantine like Italy? - BBC

Mar 11, 2020




> After Italy quarantined around a quarter of its population at the weekend, a leading European expert in disease prevention and control says that the UK will be like Italy in just three weeks unless the government takes action in the next few days.

----------


## Airicist

How can we collaborate to stop the spread of Covid-19 and minimize its impact?

Mar 11, 2020




> The dramatic spread of COVID-19 has disrupted lives, livelihoods, communities and businesses worldwide. All stakeholders, especially global business, must urgently come together to minimize its impact on public health and limit its potential for further disruption to lives and economies around the world. This multistakeholder cooperation is at the centre of the World Economic Forum’s mission as the International Organization for Public-Private Cooperation. In this context, the new COVID Action Platform will focus on three priorities: 1. Galvanize the global business community for collective action 2. Protect people’s livelihoods and facilitate business continuity 3. Mobilize cooperation and business support for the COVID-19 response

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus is our future | Alanna Shaikh | TEDxSMU

Mar 11, 2020




> Global health expert Alanna Shaikh talks about the current status of the 2019 nCov coronavirus outbreak and what this can teach us about the epidemics yet to come.  Alanna Shaikh is a global health consultant and executive coach who specializes in individual, organizational and systemic resilience. She holds a bachelor’s degree from Georgetown University and a master’s degree in public health from Boston University. She has lived in seven countries and it the author of What’s Killing Us: A Practical Guide to Understanding Our Biggest Global Health Problems. Recent article publications include an article on global health security in Britain’s Daily Telegraph newspaper and an essay in the Annual Review of Comparative and International Education. She blogs on coaching and personal resilience at www.thisworldneedsbrave.com.

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Nipunie Rajapakse: Infectious diseases - How COVID-19 is transmitted

Mar 11, 2020




> Dr. Nipunie Rajapakse discusses COVID-19 and social distancing

----------


## Airicist

Article "This chart of the 1918 Spanish flu shows why social distancing works"

by Michael J. Coren
March 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Pandemic explained

Mar 11, 2020




> As the new coronavirus spreads across the world and cases of COVID-19 mount, the World Health Organization has declared a global pandemic. Here's what that means for you.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus Conference Gets Canceled Because of Coronavirus"

by David Welch
March 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

WHO declare COVID-19 a Pandemic

Mar 12, 2020




> March 11th, 2020: COVID-19 is now declared a pandemic by World Health Organisation (WHO).

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Extraordinary Decisions Facing Italian Doctors"
There are now simply too many patients for each one of them to receive adequate care.

by Yascha Mounk
March 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is it allergies, the flu or the coronavirus? How to tell the difference"

by AJ Willingham
March 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Businesses virtual reality response to Coronavirus

Mar 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic develops test to detect COVID-19

Mar 12, 2020




> Dr. Matthew Binnicker oversees Mayo Clinic's laboratory response in developing a test to detect COVID-19 in clinical samples. A process that usually takes six months to a year, was accomplished in under a month, thanks to a dedicated team working around the clock.
> 
> The test should help ease the burden currently being felt at the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention and state health labs.
> 
> That will also mean faster turnaround times for results.
> 
> Patients can expect results within 24 hours of when samples are collected and sent to Mayo Clinic Laboratories.
> 
> Initially, Dr. Binnicker says the laboratory has the capacity to run between 200-300 tests daily. Additional equipment has been ordered to double that capacity in the coming weeks.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus is a pandemic: What that means for you"
COVID-19 is now considered a pandemic according to the WHO -- what that really means for your health and safety.

by Amanda Capritto
March 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

E3, SXSW, and Coronavirus: the demise of the tech convention

Mar 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now"
Politicians, Community Leaders and Business Leaders: What Should You Do and When?

by Tomas Pueyo
March 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus: How Artificial Intelligence, Data Science And Technology Is Used To Fight The Pandemic"

by Bernard Marr
March 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Professor Lauren Gardner discusses how the COVID-19 dashboard is built and maintained

Mar 13, 2020




> The COVID-19 dashboard built by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University gets over a billion requests a day from around the world. Since its creation in late January 2020, it has been a main source of information for people across social media, as well as local, state, and federal governments, and public health entities.
> 
> On March 6, 2020, Lauren Gardner,  Co-director of the CSSE, appeared on Capitol Hill alongside a panel of other Johns Hopkins experts to brief congressional staff and media about the global COVID-19 outbreak.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why Soap Works"
At the molecular level, soap breaks things apart. At the level of society, it helps hold everything together.

by Ferris Jabr
March 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The story behind ‘flatten the curve,’ the defining chart of the coronavirus"

by Mark Wilson
March 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

An update from HPE CEO Antonio Neri on COVID-19 (Coronavirus)

Mar 13, 2020




> COVID-19 (coronavirus) continues to spread and was recently declared a pandemic by the World Health Organization. We know COVID-19 is concerning, so we wanted to share a quick update from our CEO Antonio Neri about how we at HPE are addressing this rapidly evolving situation. We care about our team members, customers and partners, and we want to keep them safe.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus | How to self-isolate

Mar 13, 2020




> You’ve been advised to self-isolate. So what now? Watch this video for tips on what you need to know

----------


## Airicist

COVID 19 what to do if you get sick

Mar 13, 2020




> Drs. Mattke and Rajapakse discuss what measure you should take if you get sick.

----------


## Airicist

UW Medicine doctors give COVID-19 response update 3/12/20

Mar 13, 2020




> The latest developments in UW Medicine's response to the COVID-19 outbreak in western Washington were presented to the news media at a press briefing March 12, 2020. The speakers were Dr. Tim Dellit, chief medical officer of UW Medicine, who is also an infection control expert, and Dr. Santiago Neme, medical director of UW Medical Center-Northwest.
> 
> One of the areas they spoke about  were UW Medicine protocols that are now becoming models for other parts of the country preparing for or responding to outbreaks in their own communities.  Among these are the design and  implementation of a laboratory test for the new coronavirus in the UW School of Medicine's Department of Laboratory Medicine. The local availability of the diagnostic test is speeding up the identification of new cases of COVID-19. 
> 
> Dellit and Neme also discussed the drive-thru testing of UW Medicine employees with respiratory symptoms. This takes place at the UW Medical Center-Northwest campus. The testing can detect influenza and respiratory syncytial virus, as well as SARS-CoV2, the virus responsible for the present pandemic.
> 
> Dellit said, "it is no longer business as usual" as COVID-19 spreads. He mentioned the public health goal of flattening the curve in the increase of COVID-19 cases to effectively meet the demand for care. He also explained why coronavirus testing has not become universal for any consumer requesting it.  While the criteria has expanded, the ordering is based on clinical criteria and the judgement of the person's healthcare provider.
> 
> Dellit and Neme also updated reporters on some of the new cases of COVID-19 reported within the UW Medicine system. These include the number of employees who have tested positive. They also spoke about the two cases of COVID-19 detected as of March 12  at the inpatient Geriatric Psychiatry unit at UW Medical Center-Northwest, and detailed the steps underway in response.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How dangerous is COVID-19? | SciShow news

Mar 13, 2020




> You may have heard several different projections about the fatality rate of COVID-19. How do different health organizations come up with these figures, and why do the numbers seem so fluid?

----------


## Airicist

We ran a massive viral pandemic simulation. Here's what we learned

Mar 13, 2020




> In October 2019, participants at Event 201 were confronted with a hypothetical scenario where they were presented with the challenges of a viral disease outbreak. The results of this event are now being tested whilst fighting the COVID-19 outbreak.

----------


## Airicist

Our best hope against Coronavirus COVID-19 | The deets

Mar 14, 2020




> Coronavirus is currently wreaking havoc on the world -- but what exactly are we doing to fight it? Are there any promising vaccines yet? What about drugs for people who are already infected? Do we have what it takes to stop this thing? In this video, we'll answer all these questions and give you a rundown of the technological tools we’re using to fight the pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

"Effect of non-pharmaceutical interventions for containing the COVID-19
outbreak in China"

by Shengjie Lai, Nick W Ruktanonchai, Liangcai Zhou, Olivia Prosper, Wei Luo,
Jessica R Floyd, Amy Wesolowski, Mauricio Santillana, Chi Zhang, Xiangjun
Du, Hongjie Yu, and Andrew J Tatem 
March 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "How will country-based mitigation measures influence the course of the COVID-19 epidemic?"

by Roy M Anderson, Hans Heesterbeek, Don Klinkenberg
March 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "As Europe Shuts Down, Britain Takes a Different, and Contentious, Approach"
Prime Minister Boris Johnson has largely kept Britain open, opting for more targeted measures, a strategy that has startled some epidemiologists.

by Benjamin Mueller
March 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: Why we touch our faces and how to stop it - BBC

Mar 15, 2020




> Several medical officials across the world have warned people to avoid touching their face as a key way to prevent the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> Often when issuing the warning, they've gone on to - you guessed it - put their hands on their face.
> 
> But why do we touch our faces in the first place? And is it that easy to just stop doing it all of a sudden?
> 
> BBC News spoke to psychologist Natasha Tiwari.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: combating the outbreak

Mar 15, 2020




> As COVID-19 wreaks havoc throughout the world, countries are ramping up their responses to the virus - and the effects it's having on the economy and daily life.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Newt Gingrich: I am in Italy amid the coronavirus crisis. America must act now - and act big" | Opinion

by Newt Gingrich
March 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "In Race to Treat Coronavirus, AI Is Seen as Key"
Chinese company XtalPi is using AI to screen existing drugs and see if they might work on the novel coronavirus

by Steven Rosenbush
March 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

What lessons can we learn about COVID-19 from responding to other outbreaks?

Mar 16, 2020




> Dr. David Bray shares his perspectives from responding to other outbreaks including SARS, Monkeypox, and Influenza. 
> 
> Dive into the “behind the scenes” events to better understand the lessons we learned from responding to bioterrorism and other outbreaks including SARS, Monkeypox in 2003, and the Anthrax events of 2001 with the CDC and how they can be applied to COVID-19.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 | 6 Dangerous Coronavirus Myths, Busted by World Health Organization

Mar 16, 2020




> There are many dangerous myths spreading about the COVID-19 global pandemic. World Health Organization clears them up.


"6 coronavirus health myths, fact checked"
Despite what you see online, eating garlic and drinking water can't protect you from getting infected.

by Sarah Mitroff 
March 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus is exposing all of the weaknesses in the US health system"
High health care costs and low medical capacity made the US uniquely vulnerable to the coronavirus.

by Dylan Scott
March 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "As the coronavirus pandemic grows, gun sales are surging in many states"

by Kurtis Lee, Anita Chabria
March 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: Boris Johnson sets out "drastic action"

Mar 16, 2020




> Boris Johnson has said people in the UK should avoid "non-essential" travel and contact with others to curb coronavirus.
> 
> The prime minister said people should work from home where possible as part of a range of stringent new measures.
> 
> Pregnant women, people over the age of 70 and those with certain health conditions should consider the advice "particularly important", he said.
> 
> People in at-risk groups will be asked within days to stay home for 12 weeks.
> 
> Health Secretary Matt Hancock told the House of Commons "the disease is now accelerating".
> ...

----------


## Airicist

What are kids' most important questions about coronavirus?

Mar 16, 2020




> Victoria Derbyshire tackles kids questions about coronavirus, what to do and how to prevent it.

----------


## Airicist

How can we control the coronavirus pandemic? | Adam Kucharski

Mar 16, 2020




> As the threat of COVID-19 continues, infectious disease expert Adam Kucharski answers five key questions about the novel coronavirus, providing necessary perspective on its transmission, how governments have responded and what might need to change about our social behavior to end the pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

Continuing research in the face of COVID-19 and coronavirus

Mar 16, 2020




> Because of travel restrictions and other precautions for and reactions to COVID-19 and the coronavirus, University of Michigan researchers are moving fast to shift an NSF-funded workshop in Russia about climate research to a remote tele-workshop.
> 
> The workshop was being organized by Tyeen Taylor, a civil and environmental engineering research fellow at U-M, and Valeriy Ivanov, an associate professor of civil and environmental engineering. Taylor is leading the transition of making the international workshop digital, which includes creating a schedule of online presentations and remote breakout meetings that also consider the different time zones of the global attendees.

----------


## Airicist

FIFA and WHO launch five key tactics to tackle coronavirus

Mar 16, 2020




> FIFA has reiterated its support to the World Health Organization (WHO) in fighting the coronavirus (COVID-19) by launching an awareness campaign led by six world-renowned coaches, who request everyone across the world to follow five key tactics that tackle the spread of the disease. 
> 
> With tactics playing such a key role in football success, the coaches are united behind the five-step game plan to defeat the virus – hands, elbow, face, distance and feel – in line with the WHO’s basic protective measures against COVID-19.

----------


## Airicist

Unbox Therapy Coronavirus update

Mar 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: flattening the curve

Mar 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Message from Stanford’s president regarding COVID-19

Mar 16, 2020




> Stanford President Marc Tessier-Lavigne addresses the Stanford community in light of the rapidly evolving situation regarding coronavirus (COVID-19).

----------


## Airicist

A practical guide to staying healthy during COVID-19

Mar 16, 2020




> Nell Watson at Singularity University's COVID-19 Virtual Summit, March 16th 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Researchers Will Deploy AI to Better Understand Coronavirus"
More than 2,000 papers have been published about the virus since December. It will take some smart algorithms to mine insights from them.

by Will Knight
March 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus: seven ways collective intelligence is tackling the pandemic"

by Aleks Berditchevskaia, Kathy Peach
March 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "DeepMind’s Protein Folding AI Is Going After Coronavirus"

by Shelly Fan
March 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Why COVID-19 is hitting us now -- and how to prepare for the next outbreak | Alanna Shaikh

Mar 17, 2020




> Where did the new coronavirus originate, how did it spread so fast -- and what's next? Sharing insights from the outbreak, global health expert and TED Fellow Alanna Shaikh traces the spread of COVID-19, discusses why travel restrictions aren't effective and highlights the medical changes needed worldwide to prepare for the next pandemic. "We need to make sure that every country in the world has the capacity to identify new diseases and treat them," she says.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus Freight market update

Mar 17, 2020




> On today's update, our market experts guide you though the coronavirus impact on trucking, demand, consumer spending, and more. In addition, we'll catch you up on today's top stories. This is a live interactive event, viewers are encouraged to comment.

----------


## Airicist

How Coronavirus racism infected my high school | NYT Opinion

Mar 17, 2020




> What happens when stereotypes and fear about Covid-19 arrive before the actual disease does? In the video above, Katherine Oung, a 11th grader in Florida, shows what teenagers like her and her friends face as the coronavirus pandemic brings to the surface the racism underlying her community.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: Boris Johnson 'We must act like any wartime government' 

Mar 17, 2020




> The government has unveiled a package of financial measures to shore up the economy against the coronavirus impact.
> 
> These include £330bn for companies to access loans, support for airlines, a business rates holiday, and help for small firms without insurance.
> 
> Chancellor Rishi Sunak told a press conference it was an "economic emergency. Never in peacetime have we faced an economic fight like this one."
> 
> And he promised that if this package was not enough, he would go further.
> 
> From the hospitality industry to the airline sector, companies have warned that their long term survival is under threat.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Advice for seniors during COVID-19 pandemic

Mar 17, 2020




> Older people are at higher risk of getting severe illness from coronavirus. That's why the health experts recommend self-isolation at home for people 60 or older, especially if they have underlying heart or lung issues.
> 
> "Keep your distance from others, including your own family," suggests Dr. Wayne McCormick, head of gerontology and geriatric medicine at UW Medicine. "I know that’s difficult because many people in our community are very attached to their children, their great grandchildren. The thing to do these days is to stay connected with them on the phone, not in person."
> 
> McCormick offers other advice, such as using telemedicine for doctor's appointments and getting groceries delivered.

----------


## Airicist

Kiwibot | Using delivery robots to stop Coronavirus

Mar 17, 2020




> We have already done over 100,000 food transactions, however we know that our technology can go beyond that. This week we saw the need for sanitary supplies and we have been providing masks, antibacterial gels and hygiene products for the communities of Berkeley, Denver & Medellin. We have developed a point-to-point delivery system with all hygiene controls in order to help the community.


Robotic on-demand delivery service, Kiwi Campus, San Francisco, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

A practical summary of the covid-19 situation

Mar 18, 2020




> We started teaching our new fast.ai deep learning course yesterday (March 17) on the first day of the SF "shelter in place" order - we decided we should talk about covid-19 first, since it's on all our minds. After doing that, the community asked us to release the covid-19 section publicly ASAP, so here it is! We hope you find it useful.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus | Why it's important to wash your hands properly - UV experiment

Mar 18, 2020




> We simulated germs with UV gel to show you the difference between washing your hands, and washing your hands properly. 
> 
> Watch this video to find out why it's so important to wash your hands properly, to help stop the spread of coronavirus.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: An Interview with The Jackson Laboratory President Edison T. Liu, M.D.

Mar 18, 2020




> Integral to our mission to improve human health, The Jackson Laboratory is committed to helping address the coronavirus pandemic as rapidly as possible.

----------


## Airicist

What should we learn from the Covid-19 crisis?

Mar 18, 2020




> What lessons should futurists highlight from the Covid-19 crisis? What should we learn as individuals, as nations, and as a global community?
> 
> This online London Futurists discussion included a number of initial short talks, followed by a group discussion involving the online attendees. The event took place on Saturday 14th March using Zoom.
> 
> The panellists were:
> *) David Doherty, mHealth Insight - "A mobile first approach to the management of infectious disease"
> *) Steve Buss, citizen scientist - "Options for developing medical cures faster"
> *) Tim Pendry, crisis advisor - "Reforms for the post-coronavirus age"
> *) Adah Parris, cultural strategist - "Seeing the crisis differently"
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Reduce your COVID-19 risk: Wash hands, clean cell phones and workstations

Mar 19, 2020




> As the COVID-19 pandemic continues to unfold, many people worry about contracting the virus by touching surfaces, such as public sinks, cellphones or computer workstations.  Dr. Clayton Cowl, chair of Mayo Clinic's Division of Preventive, Occupational and Aerospace Medicine, says that while the virus that causes COVID-19 may live on surfaces for hours to days, people can reduce their risk of contracting it by practicing certain hygiene strategies.

----------


## Airicist

What Google is doing about the coronavirus

Mar 19, 2020




> Google and its sister company Verily are working hard to help the public deal with this pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Stop hoarding toilet paper. Make your own bidet starting at $20"
Bidets squirt water at your delicates and aren't gross or scary. Here's everything you need to know.

by Dale Smith 
March 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Remote learning & COVID-19: a New Jersey teacher's story

Mar 19, 2020




> Educators are facing unprecedented challenges as school systems around the country shift into remote learning due to COVID-19. We spoke to Rory Yakubov, a teacher at Old Bridge High School in Old Bridge, New Jersey. Yakubov, who has taught for 14 years, currently teaches Algebra 1 and Geometry. She shares her experience with remote learning during Coronavirus outbreak.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Huawei Developed Artificial Intelligence Assisted Coronavirus Diagnosis Service"

by Daniel Kucher
Mar 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Will Coronavirus impact the space sector?

Mar 19, 2020




> As SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus continues to spread around the world, we are starting to see ripple effects in the space sector. From changing working conditions to canceled conferences, this disease is affecting all parts of life as we know it.


"Coronavirus outbreak shakes the space industry: Here are the biggest effects so far"
The list is getting longer by the day.

by Mike Wall
Mar 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Watch Mark Zuckerberg and Dr. Anthony Fauci discuss COVID-19 pandemic - Livestream

Streamed live Mar 19, 2020




> Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg and Dr. Anthony Fauci, NIAID Director will talk about the COVID-19 pandemic and answer questions from viewers on Mark Zuckerberg's profile page.

----------


## Airicist

ALife predicts Covid-19

Mar 19, 2020




> This short talk presents Artificial Life, and how Artificial Life is used to give us knowledge about the spread of the corona virus Covid-19. Artificial Life simulates 'life as it could be', and the simulation makes it possible to understand clearly the theoretical consequences of implementing different social measures such as region quarantines and different levels of social distancing.
> This short talk is part of the Playware Technology course at Technical University of Denmark.

----------


## Airicist

Eka’s COVID-19 risk monitoring application

Mar 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "85% of organizations are using AI in deployed applications"

by Macy Bayern
March 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Telemedicine and its rise amid the coronavirus outbreak

Mar 20, 2020




> Telemedicine and its benefits have existed at some level for several years now, but amid the Covid-19 outbreak, it is seeing a surge in popularity and use. Unfortunately, as valuable as online health check-ups may be in a time when self-isolation is encouraged, some folks are getting left behind.

----------


## Airicist

Covid-19 lessons to be learned Daniel Orenstein Technion

Mar 20, 2020




> Technion-Israel Institute of Technology Prof. Daniel Orenstein Head of the Socio-Ecological Systems Research Group in the Faculty of Architecture and Town Planning talks about some lessons that can be learned from the Coronavirus Covid-19 pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

Q&A with Peter Piot about COVID-19

Mar 20, 2020




> At TEDMED 2020 (March 3), Virologist and London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine Director Peter Piot sat down for a Q & A with TEDMED's Jay Walker to talk about the “novel” coronavirus. As Peter emphasizes in the conversation, “This is not a drill, it is the real thing”. Hear this world-renowned expert explain how easily this virus spreads, the realistic effectiveness of face masks, and the importance of slowing the spread of the disease. Peter also shares his thoughts on the potential timeframe for drug treatment options and a future vaccine. 
> 
> In the context of the next pandemic and our future, Peter explained that, “We have to be realistic; this is a never-ending battle of humankind against viruses, don’t forget it’s a virus planet. But we are better prepared for the next epidemic when it strikes—that’s really important for us—and for that we need to be absolutely committed to build a global fire brigade I would say, long before the house catches on fire next time.” Visit TEDMED.com to read more about Peter and his work.

----------


## Airicist

Shark Robotics from France unveils Rhyno robot design to fight Coronavirus COVID 19 contamination

Mar 20, 2020




> French Company Shark Robotics has developed a new Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) robot called Rhyno, specially designed to perform decontamination operations and that can be used to fight against Coronavirus. The Rhino UGV is able to clean a surface up to 20,000 m² in 3 hours.


Rhyno, unmanned ground vehicle fire safety robot, Shark Robotics, La Rochelle, France

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Live: Viral structure of SARS-CoV-2 spike protein goes under the microscope

Mar 20, 2020




> Just weeks after the genome sequence of the recently emerged coronavirus was published online, researchers reported the cryogenic electron microscopy structure of the spike protein the virus uses to gain entry to host cells in a 19 February Science paper. The insights from their study are already helping to inform vaccines against SARS-CoV-2. 
> 
> On Friday, the coauthors of this study, Jason McLellan and Barney Graham, discussed via Facebook Live how they visualized the spike protein, as well as how their work to improve understanding of SARS-CoV2 viral structure will inform therapeutics against this virus going forward.

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Seema answers 50 of the most Googled Coronavirus questions

Mar 20, 2020




> Dr. Seema Yasmin is back to help answer 50 of the most popular coronavirus questions being searched right now. Do coronavirus symptoms come and go? Why is it called coronavirus? Has this virus been around before? 
> 
> Seema Yasmin is a professor at Stanford School of Medicine, director of the Stanford Center for Health Communication and an Emmy Award-wining journalist. She was a CDC disease detective and a reporter for the Dallas Morning News, where she was a finalist for the Pulitzer Prize. Dr. Yasmin trained in medicine at the University of Cambridge and in journalism at the University of Toronto.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 face shield

Mar 20, 2020




> CIVID-19 Coronavirus face shield open-source design.

----------


## Airicist

Airwheel Air Experts F3 electric mask respirator, fresh air purifying dustproof mask-upcoming

Mar 21, 2020




> Airwheel Air Experts F3 Electric Mask Respirator with fan motor and filter, Sport Dust Mask, Fresh Air Purifying Dustproof Electric Mask for Pollen Allergy, Dust, Odor, Exhaust Gas, pm2.5,4 Layer Protection Design.
> The high quality 4-layer filter cloth filter design effectively blocks bacteria and splashes and protects your health.
> Can be used by both men and women, can be used in all seasons without affecting daily life. The straps are adjustable and will not fatigue or stress your skin even when worn for a long time.
> If you have any question, feel free to comment below.

----------


## Airicist

The next outbreak? We’re not ready | Bill Gates

Apr 3, 2015




> In 2014, the world avoided a horrific global outbreak of Ebola, thanks to thousands of selfless health workers -- plus, frankly, thanks to some very good luck. In hindsight, we know what we should have done better. So, now's the time, Bill Gates suggests, to put all our good ideas into practice, from scenario planning to vaccine research to health worker training. As he says, "There's no need to panic ... but we need to get going."

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Martin Blaser answers Coronavirus questions from Twitter

Mar 21, 2020




> Dr. Martin Blaser, MD, uses the power of Twitter to answer the internet's questions about the coronavirus. When should we expect to see mutations? Does COVID-19 have a lifespan? Is coronavirus the 0.01% that soaps and sanitizers can't kill?
> 
> Dr. Blaser is a professor of medicine and infectious diseases at Rutgers University and chair of the Human Microbiome.

----------


## Airicist

COVID360 - End to end centralized solution for Corona treatment

Mar 21, 2020




> The full Corona treatment solution for patients and citizens at risk. COVID360 built by Deloitte Israel, based on Salesforce Health Cloud, and “Diagnostics Robotics” AI triage and clinical predictions platform.
> 
> COVID360 benefits:
> * Decreased infections between patients and their care teams
> * Utilization of quarantined medical staff 
> * Identifying potential high-risk patients and focusing their treatment efforts 
> * Defining COVID19 care plans by unified protocol and automatically distributing to millions of patients 
> * Secured and scalable solution deployable in days
> 
> Together -  we will stop the Corona outbreak.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon, Apple and Microsoft CEOs detail their companies’ efforts to combat coronavirus pandemic"

by Darrell Etherington
March 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Free Coronavirus chatbot for your website

Mar 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

WHO update on COVID 19 (March 23, 2020 full press briefing)

Mar 23, 2020




> The World Health Organization (WHO) offers an update on the state of the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic around the world.

----------


## Airicist

What happens to your body when your have COVID-19?

Mar 23, 2020




> As the number of cases of COVID-19 rises, experts continue to learn more about the disease. They know that symptoms include fever, cough and shortness of breath. But what does the virus do inside your body to cause those symptoms?
> 
> Dr. Neal Patel, a Mayo Clinic pulmonary and critical care medicine specialist, says that like most viruses, the virus that causes COVID-19 enters the body when you breathe it in through the mouth or nose. It also may enter through the eyes.
> 
> "Once it enters into the body, many different things happen," says Dr. Patel. "Initially, the virus can cause some damage locally where it enters. Then it moves further into the respiratory system." Initial symptoms
> 
> "If the virus enters through your nose, you may notice typical symptoms of an upper respiratory tract infection, such as a runny nose or nasal congestion," says Dr. Patel."The virus may stop there or may continue down the respiratory tract, where it can cause issues such as coughing."
> 
> Immune system response
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "I asked eight chatbots whether I had Covid-19. The answers ranged from ‘low’ risk to ‘start home isolation’"

by Casey Ross
March 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI vs COVID-19: Here are the AI tools and services fighting coronavirus"

by Ryan Daws
March 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Greta Thunberg says she may have had covid-19 and has self-isolated

Mar 24, 2020




> Greta Thunberg says she and her father, Swedish actor Svante Thunberg, appear to have been infected by the coronavirus.
> 
> In an interview with New Scientist, the climate change campaigner said they had both experienced some symptoms of covid-19 after a recent train tour of Europe together. The pair were travelling before restrictions were imposed in several countries.


"Greta Thunberg says she may have had covid-19 and has self-isolated"

by Adam Vaughan
March 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

As the Coronavirus approaches, Mexico looks the other way | The Dispatch

Mar 24, 2020




> “This is going to be as bad as Italy or worse.” As much of the world shuts down amid the worsening coronavirus pandemic, Mexico City’s streets are bustling and the country’s president insists on calm.

----------


## Airicist

The coronavirus outbreak is putting people’s mental health at risk too

Mar 24, 2020




> The coronavirus pandemic is putting people's mental health at risk. Here's 4 ways experts advise us to help stay healthy during the pandemic. 
> 
> The World Economic Forum is the International Organization for Public-Private Cooperation. The Forum engages the foremost political, business, cultural and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas. We believe that progress happens by bringing together people from all walks of life who have the drive and the influence to make positive change.

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Jessica Lancaster - COVID-19: Keeping seniors, immunocompromised people safe

Mar 24, 2020




> Some people are at higher risk of getting very sick from COVID-19 because of their age or underlying health conditions, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Adults 60 and older and those with an underlying health condition or a compromised immune system appear to develop serious illness more often than others.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus, tech and the voice industry

Mar 24, 2020




> An open discussion about the impact of coronavirus on the tech and voice industries. With Bret Kinsella of Voicebot, Rani Molla of Recode, Ben Fox Rubin of CNET and David Watkins of Strategy Analytics.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: Tips for parents

Mar 25, 2020




> With schools closed and more parents working from home, it can be challenging for children to understand all the changes being required because of the COVID-19 pandemic. Dr. Tina Ardon, a Mayo Clinic family medicine physician, says it's important for families to share information and make decisions to help their children feel more comfortable at an uncertain time.
> 
> "Right now, information is changing rapidly. It can feel very overwhelming to children," says Dr. Ardon.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: race for a vaccine

Mar 25, 2020




> More than 20 potential vaccines are in development, but none are guaranteed to work. We dive into the race for the vaccine and talk with those who are currently racing to end the pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

Hunting coronavirus protein with the biggest supercomputer on Earth | Upscaled Mini

Mar 25, 2020




> How many computers working together would you need to be faster than the world's best supercomputer? This week, the distributing computing project Folding at Home found out. Their software uses volunteer computers to analyze proteins, and once they turned their attention to the coronavirus, they saw a massive increase in new users. For the moment,their network has become the fastest supercomputer on Earth. Hopefully their results will help us understand the virus and better combat COVID-19. If you're looking for another project to support, also consider Rosetta, which does similar protein analysis.

----------


## Airicist

How we must respond to the COVID-19 pandemic | Bill Gates

Mar 25, 2020




> Philanthropist and Microsoft cofounder Bill Gates offers insights into the COVID-19 pandemic, discussing why testing and self-isolation are essential, which medical advancements show promise and what it will take for the world to endure this crisis. (This virtual conversation is part of the TED Connects series, hosted by head of TED Chris Anderson and current affairs curator Whitney Pennington Rodgers.)

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Oscar - AI for hand hygiene

Mar 25, 2020




> Dr. Oscar is designed with the goal to minimize hospital infections caused by poor hand hygiene. It uses WHO accredited guidelines in educating medical staff on how to wash their hands properly, and trains them by monitoring their handwash steps at each wash - providing real-time success rate scores.
> 
> Dr. Oscar was inspired by the success of Oscar, an AI that used the nudge principle to help change human behavior and increasing sorting compliance at recycling bins & waste sorting stations by 300% throughout the US, UK, and Canada - across malls, airports, universities, and office buildings. 
> 
> Intuitive AI designs technology that uses the power of a nudge to change human behavior.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Gero uses AI platform to identify potential anti-COVID-19 drugs"

by Emily Henderson
March 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How to make a mask at home

Mar 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How to: wear a protective mask

Mar 26, 2020




> While wearing a protective #facemask might be a common occurrence for some, others might be less familiar with this practice. So whether you’re an unexperienced user seeking #advice on how to wear one properly or a seasoned wearer in search of some more novel styles, this video has something for everyone. Take a look at our #Huawei employees to see which method of #protection suites you best.

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence and COVID-19

Mar 26, 2020




> Dr Anthony Chang talks about how pandemics will be eradicated in the future using AI.

----------


## Airicist

‘People are dying’: Battling Coronavirus inside a N.Y.C. hospital | NYT news

Mar 26, 2020




> An emergency room doctor in Elmhurst, Queens, gives a rare look inside a hospital at the center of the coronavirus pandemic. “We don’t have the tools that we need.”

----------


## Airicist

What does supportive care mean for patients with COVID-19?

Mar 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "German cathedral dusts off relics of St Corona, patron of epidemics"

March 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

This is what Coronavirus does to the human body | COVID-19

Mar 26, 2020




> As COVID-19 advances, we implement more and more measures to battle the spread of the disease, from thoroughly washing our hands to self-isolation and national lockdowns. But, do we actually know how Coronavirus affects our bodies and how it transmits?

----------


## Airicist

Article "A.I. Versus the Coronavirus"
A new consortium of top scientists will be able to use some of the world’s most advanced supercomputers to look for solutions.

by William J. Broad
March 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Virus Test Shortens Wait to 2.5 Hours From Two Days"

by Christoph Rauwald and Tim Loh
March 26, 2020

bosch.com/stories/vivalytic-rapid-test-for-covid-19

----------


## Airicist

COVID 19 App interview: Claire Steves Kings College London

Mar 26, 2020




> An interview with Claire Steves, one of the scientific investigators of the COVID 19 symptom tracking app. She is treating patients in clinics on a day to day basis and has a unique view of how COVID19 is developing in the UK. She and a team of over 40 researchers will be analyzing symptom tracking data to understand the spread of the virus and its characteristics. You can download the app at https://covid.joinzoe.com. The US app will be launching later this week.
> 
> Claire is a Clinical Senior Lecturer at King’s College London. She is also a Consultant Geriatrician at Guys and St Thomas’s NHS Foundation Trust as well as the Deputy Director (Clinical) for TwinsUK. Claire is interested in the interactions between physical and mental health in ageing. Her current research focuses on the relationship between the gut, urinary and salivary microbiome and conditions of ageing, including cognitive ageing, frailty and multi-morbidity. Claire also leads on our new Wellcome Longitudinal Population Study grant which aims to expand our ability to contribute to health sciences, by linking with health records, social and environmental scientists. Claire graduated first class from Cambridge University in 1997. She joined the department in 2009 with a Wellcome Clinical Research Fellowship and gained a PhD by 2014.

----------


## Airicist

covidnearyou.org

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese AI smart glasses check temperature of hundreds of people in minutes to help identify Coronavirus cases"

by Jason Murdock
March 26, 2020

Rokid Glass

----------


## Airicist

Article "Video reveals lung damage in US coronavirus patient: 'People need to take this seriously'"

by Brian Fung and Jen Christensen, CNN
March 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Watch as Hospital Ship USNS Mercy Arrives in Los Angeles, Calif.

Mar 27, 2020




> LOS ANGELES (March 27, 2020)-- Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Mercy (T-AH 19) arrives in Los Angeles, March 27. Mercy deployed in support of the nation’s COVID-19 response efforts and will serve as a referral hospital for non-COVID-19 patients currently admitted to shore-based hospitals. This allows shore base hospitals to focus their efforts on COVID-19 cases. One of the Department of Defense’s (DoD) missions is Defense Support of Civil Authorities. DoD is supporting the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA), the lead federal agency, as well as state, local and public health authorities in helping protect the health and safety of the American people. (U.S. Marine Corps video by Lance Cpl. Jacob Yost)

----------


## Airicist

Call for code starter kit | Build a COVID-19 communication chatbot

Mar 27, 2020




> To get started, visit http://ibm.biz/cfc-commskit
> 
> As COVID-19 affects communities around the world, communications systems have been stretched to capacity with people trying to find basic information around resources, testing, symptoms, and treatment. When communication methods lag, people who need real help can't get access to it. In these cases, chatbots can be an invaluable tool that provides help responding to potentially hundreds of thousands of messages each day. 
> 
> To address immediate needs around crisis communication, our team built a chatbot that users can access on a website. The solution connects to Slack, and a voice-enabled chatbot that is connected to Node-RED.  The chatbot can even retrieve COVID news through Watson Discovery and query trusted data sources for COVID infection statistics.   This starter kit gets developers started using Watson Assistant and shows them how basic workflows would work between the user and backend technology.
> 
> Those who take this starter kit forward will have a strong foundation to incorporate publicly available data, subject matter expertise and further API integrations to create a more complete and robust solution.

----------


## Airicist

Your questions about COVID-19 answered

Mar 27, 2020




> Should I get a test for COVID-19? Am I at risk? There are still a lot of lingering questions about the virus that causes COVID-19. Dr. Peter McGough, family physician and head of the UW Neighborhood Clinics, provides clarity. The most important thing, he said, in the fight against the virus is to stay home.
> 
> "What we do now in terms of social distancing, quarantining and other measures is one of the most important things we can do now," he said. "As incredibly boring as staying home can become especially if you’ve got small kids or live alone, it’s very boring, but it’s absolutely lifesaving for everyone else and yourself."

----------


## Airicist

6 steps every country should take to fight Coronavirus | Tedros Adhanom (WHO)

Mar 27, 2020




> General-Director of World Health Organisation, Dr. Tedros Adhanom, details 6 crucial steps that every country should take to fight Coronavirus.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: More questions, more answers on myths and facts

Mar 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

What is a ventilator and why is there a shortage?

Mar 27, 2020




> Ventilators are machines that deliver breaths of oxygenated air to patients who are unable to breathe sufficiently on their own, while also removing carbon dioxide from their lungs. There are an estimated 160,000 ventilators in the US. That's usually enough to serve everyone that needs one, but in the case of the coronavirus pandemic, it's a severe shortage. Companies including General Motors, Ford and Tesla are offering their help, but will that help come in time?

----------


## Airicist

Hungry monkeys brawl over food as coronavirus hits tourism in Thailand

Mar 13, 2020




> A large crowd of monkeys has been filmed brawling over a pot of yoghurt in a street in Thailand. A fall in tourist numbers amid the Covid-19 outbreak has resulted in far fewer people offering them food. The video was filmed in Lopburi, a city north-east of Bangkok that is famed for its monkey population

----------


## Airicist

Article "'It’s a razor’s edge we’re walking': inside the race to develop a coronavirus vaccine"
Around the world, more than 40 teams are working on a vaccine for Covid-19. We followed one doctor in the most urgent quest of his life. 

by Samanth Subramanian
March 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "UN, WHO & Mila Map the AI vs COVID-19 Battlefield"
Researchers looks at current studies that are using AI to tackle the COVID-19 crisis and suggests some promising future research directions.

March 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI Weekly: Coronavirus prompts call to service for ML talent"

by Khari Johnson
March 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

ER doctor explains how they're handling COVID-19

Mar 27, 2020




> Epidemic expert Dr. Seema Yasmin interviews emergency room physician Dr. Cedric Dark about COVID-19's effect on the city of Houston, Texas. Dr. Dark talks about how the city is handling the pandemic, and what measures they are beginning to take in preparation for the worst.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI Can Help Us Fight Infectious Diseases In A More Effective Way"

by Margaretta Colangelo
March 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How social distancing and quarantine will change work forever

Mar 28, 2020




> Working from home used to be a perk for a privileged few, but as businesses are forced to allow their employees to work from home in order to stay afloat, permanent changes are taking place. Once we're allowed to return to our offices, will we want to? Will we have to? The U.S. workforce was already moving in this direction, but slowly. That pace has been sped up exponentially, and how we work is going to be changed forever.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: how can we improve NHS support?

Mar 28, 2020




> "I'm a local GP and, unfortunately, I've been having to self isolate for the past week and a half. I've not been able to get remote access to be able to work from home. There's been no testing for NHS staff and my colleagues on the front line have had to go and buy their own scrubs and eye equipment from DIY stores because the personal protective equipment has not been adequate. I would have thought that these would have been problems that could have been anticipated and dealt with in advance. I would like to know what specific problems people expect the NHS to have in the next few weeks and months and what they think can be done in advance to sort them out."
> 
> Fiona Bruce presents an hour of topical debate with questions from West London and live social media reaction, live at 8:05pm on BBC 1. On the panel: Robert Jenrick MP, secretary of state for Housing, Communities and Local Government, Conservative; Emily Thornberry MP, shadow foreign secretary, Labour; Richard Horton, editor-in-chief of the medical journal The Lancet; and Humphrey Cobbold, chief executive officer of PureGym, the UK's leading gym provider.

----------


## Airicist

The quest for the coronavirus vaccine | Seth Berkley

Mar 28, 2020





> When will the coronavirus vaccine be ready? Epidemiologist Seth Berkley (head of Gavi, the Vaccine Alliance) takes us inside the effort to create a vaccine for the coronavirus. With clarity and urgency, he explains what makes it so challenging to develop, when we can expect it to be rolled out at scale and why we'll need global collaboration to get it done. (This virtual conversation is part of the TED Connects series, hosted by head of TED Chris Anderson and current affairs curator Whitney Pennington Rodgers. Recorded March 26, 2020)

----------


## Airicist

Article "It’s Too Late to Avoid Disaster, but There Are Still Things We Can Do"
Our leaders need to speak some hard truths and then develop a strategy to prevent the worst.

by Michael T. Osterholm and Mark Olshaker
Dr. Osterholm is an infectious-disease expert. Mr. Olshaker is a writer and documentary filmmaker.
March 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

USNS Comfort Departs Naval Station Norfolks, Va. Next Stop - NY City

Mar 29, 2020




> NORFOLK, Va. (March 28, 2020) –The Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20) departs Naval Station Norfolk, Va. March 28, 2020. Comfort is deploying in support of the nation’s COVID-19 response efforts and will serve as a referral hospital for non-COVID-19 patients currently admitted to shore-based hospitals. This allows shore-based hospitals to focus their efforts on COVID-19 cases. One of the Department of Defense’s missions is Defense Support of Civil Authorities. DoD is supporting the Federal Emergency Management Agency, the lead federal agency, as well as state, local and public health authorities in helping protect the health and safety of the American people. (U.S. Navy video by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jonathan Clay)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Debate flares over using AI to detect Covid-19 in lung scans"

by Casey Ross and Rebecca Robbins
March 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Australian-designed artificial intelligence set to aid diagnosis of coronavirus"

by Sophie Scott
March 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kaggle Competition Aims AI at COVID-19"
A challenge on the data science community site Kaggle is asking great minds to apply machine learning to battle the COVID-19 coronavirus pandemic.

by Jessica Davis
March 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Hospitals made from shipping containers could help fight Coronavirus | COVID-19

Mar 31, 2020




> Modular hospitals made from repurposed shipping containers could help medical systems meet the challenge of the fight against coronavirus.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence (AI) tool predicts which coronavirus patients develop respiratory disease"
Symptoms were typically mild to begin with, including cough, fever and stomach upset.

March 31, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Element AI’s search tool surfaces curated coronavirus studies"

by Kyle Wiggers
March 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

A Message about COVID 19 from CHSS President Joseph A Dearani

Mar 31, 2020




> An important message about COVID-19 from Dr. Joseph Dearani, Director of Pediatric and Adult Congenital Cardiac Surgery and President of the Congenital Heart Surgeons Society (CHSS)

----------


## Airicist

Working toward a COVID-19 vaccine

Apr 1, 2020




> The push to create a vaccine that prevents people from contracting SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, continues. Dr. Stacey Rizza, a Mayo Clinic infectious diseases specialist, says developing a vaccine takes research, money and time.
> 
> "Everyone wants to have a vaccine ready right now," says Dr. Rizza. "Researchers around the globe and at Mayo Clinic are working as fast as they can to make it happen. But before we have a vaccine for general use, we have to make sure it is properly developed and tested."
> 
> Dr. Rizza says that Mayo Clinic is heavily involved in vaccine development for the SARS-CoV-2 virus, investigating several different approaches. In addition, Mayo Clinic is in discussions with biotechnology firms and pharmaceutical companies about co-developing and testing additional vaccine possibilities.

----------


## Airicist

WHO provides update on COVID-19 (April 1, 2020 full press briefing)

Apr 1, 2020




> The World Health Organization (WHO) offers an update on the state of the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic around the world.

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: your questions answered

Premiered Apr 1, 2020




> In our first digital event on the coronavirus pandemic, Intelligence Squared brought together a panel of experts to answer your questions. 
> Speakers included epidemiologist  Professor David Heymann, head of Public Health Medicine at Exeter University Dr Bharat Pankhania, and economist Professor Linda Yueh. The event was chaired by medical doctor and television broadcaster Dr Xand Van Tulleken.
> 
> This was the beginning of a new programme of online events Intelligence Squared will be holding. We hope you will join us online to experience this new platform for debate and discussion. We are grateful for your support.

----------


## Airicist

Stanford HAI - COVID-19 and AI: a virtual conference

Streamed live Apr 1, 2020




> COVID-19 and AI: A Virtual Conference will address a developing public health crisis. Sponsored by the Stanford Institute for Human-Centered Artificial Intelligence (HAI), the event will convene experts from Stanford and beyond to advance the understanding of the virus and its impact on society.  It will be livestreamed to engage the broad research community, government and international organizations, and civil society.
> 
> Topics to be addressed include: AI applications in diagnostics and treatment, epidemiological tracking and forecasting of the spread of the virus, information and disinformation, and the broader human impact of COVID-19 and pandemics in general on economies, culture, government, and human behavior. Through timely, insightful presentations and interactive sessions, this event will serve to unite a global community toward solutions to benefit all of humanity.

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Human experts will make the call’: Stanford launches an accelerated test of AI to help care for Covid-19 patients"

by Rebecca Robbins
April 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Mobile Command Center for COVID -19 response | KenSci

Mar 31, 2020




> Built in collaboration with pulmonologists, nurses and CMIOs of large health systems handling COVID-19, our Mobile Command Center aims to enable health systems to have a real-time view into bed management and capacity planning, to provide novel coronavirus affected patients, with better care. 
> 
> Engineered on the Microsoft Azure FHIR platform, the Mobile Command Center leverages existing HL7 feeds from EHRs, along with additional data sources like workforce management to provide status on familiar KPIs. 
> 
> For more details, visit: covid19.kensci.com

----------


## Airicist

Fighting Coronavirus/Covid-19? Here is what you need to do! Full disclosure!

Apr 1, 2020




> Fighting COVID-19? Here is what you need to do. 
> First of all, let me start this by saying one fact: IT IS NOT JUST A FLU! 
> The COVID-19 virus is highly contagious (only takes 15 seconds for someone to get infected) with no effective cure, and the mortality rate is up to 8%! 
> Don’t let anyone on the TV telling you otherwise. 
> And in times like these, there is nothing wrong with being extra careful. 
> So as someone who lives in a city that battled this virus and came out alive, I want to offer you a few tips: 
> • Well, for starter, please don’t underestimate the virus. Listen to the doctors, and medical experts, like Dr. Fauci. 
> • Practice social distancing by keeping a distance of about six feet from others if you must go out in public. Stay home if you can and avoid gatherings of more than 3 people.
> • Workout to enhance your immune system, at the moment, that’s the only thing that kills the virus. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How Covid-19 can live on your phone and how you can clean it

Apr 1, 2020




> There are three common strands of advice for minimizing the spread of Coronavirus, issued by bodies like the NHS and the WHO. If you have to sneeze, do it into a tissue or your sleeve. Avoid contact with unwell people, and wash your hands with soap, often.
> 
> Your phone complicates that last one. Sanitize your hands all you like, bacteria and viruses sitting on your phone may be transferred right back to those hands as soon as you check WhatsApp or Instagram.
> 
> A 2011 study by the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine found one in six phones analyzed showed traces of fecal matter. And you want your mobile to be free of nasties like Staphylococcus aureus and Acinetobacter spp. as well as Covid-19.

----------


## Airicist

How supercomputing can fight the COVID-19 pandemic

Apr 1, 2020




> LLNL is now an essential part of the nation’s response to the COVID-19 pandemic, contributing our supercomputing resources and other rapid response biomolecular capabilities to the world’s search for solutions. Learn more about our efforts here: https://www.llnl.gov/coronavirus

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cordio and Rambam Hospital will trial AI that detects coronavirus cases from speech samples"

by Kyle Wiggers
April 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fei-Fei Li Proposes AI-Assisted Elder Care Solution at Stanford-Hosted Virtual Conference on COVID‑19 and AI"
Fei-Fei Li, Stanford computer science professor and co-director of Stanford’s Human-Centered AI Institute (HAI), shared her thoughts on possible AI technologies that could help care for the seniors during the coronavirus pandemic

by Yuan Yuan
April 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Dutch companies Offer Free Innovative COVID-19 AI Software"

April 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Resisting the COVID-19

Apr 1, 2020




> Sanbot is helping people to resist the COVID-19 as a assistant. They helps the medical workers to observe the patients by non-contact. And make them in good sprite when tell jokes.


Sanbot, humanoid robots, Sanbot Innovation Technology., Ltd, Shenzhen, China

----------


## Airicist

Pneumask: reusable full-face snorkel mask PPE project

Apr 1, 2020




> PPE is one of the most important protective layers for healthcare workers around the world in a crisis like COVID-19.  Many hospitals have already run out of N95 masks and other PPE, including face masks, face shields and elastomeric respirators. Doctors are trying to reuse and ration masks. The industrial supply chain is unable to scale up to meet current demands. In the US and globally, there is an urgent need for fast stopgap solutions to meet the current demands for PPE. One place to focus is to integrate a face shield and N95 mask together into a single unit which makes for a faster gowning and degowning - while also possibly making a reusable, autoclavable shield.

----------


## Airicist

Product Demo | Babylon's COVID-19 Care Assistant

Apr 2, 2020




> If you’re finding it hard to access information for coronavirus, or are self-isolating, we’re here to help. Meet our COVID-19 Care Assistant. It makes taking care of yourself and your loved ones easier.
> 
> Designed for coronavirus care: Our COVID-19 Care Assistant offers information from doctors and clinicians. The COVID-19 Care Assistant is available for anyone on an existing Babylon plan.* You can access it through the Babylon app or on our website.
> 
> Here's how COVID-19 Care Assistant can help:
> 
> Get the latest information
> Find continually-updated information on coronavirus, like how to self-isolate and tips to take care of the elderly. Our information comes from the World Health Organization and NHS doctors.
> 
> ...


Babylon Healthcare Services Limited, mobile health service, London, United Kingdom

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous shuttles help transport COVID-19 tests at Mayo Clinic in Florida

Apr 2, 2020




> For the first time in the U.S., autonomous vehicles are being used to transport medical supplies and COVID-19 tests at Mayo Clinic in Florida.
> 
> At a time when health care resources and staff are stretched thin, the Jacksonville Transportation Authority (JTA) has partnered with Beep and NAVYA to use autonomous vehicles to safely transport COVID-19 tests collected at a drive-thru testing location at Mayo Clinic in Florida.
> 
> "This development is a historic moment for the Jacksonville Transportation Authority," says Nathaniel P. Ford, Sr., CEO of Jacksonville Transportation Authority. "Along with our partners, Beep, NAVYA and Mayo Clinic, we are leveraging our learnings from three years of testing autonomous vehicles through our Ultimate Urban Circulator program. Our innovative team saw this as an opportunity to use technology to respond to this crisis in Northeast Florida and increase the safety of COVID-19 testing."

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 expert explains what soap does to SARS-CoV-2 virus

Apr 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Remote Coronavirus screening by mediscreen.ai

Apr 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

What you need to know about spring allergies and COVID-19

Apr 2, 2020




> In many parts of the U.S., spring is in full bloom. And with the arrival of spring comes an increase in seasonal allergies and now questions about increased risk related to COVID-19.
> 
> "Currently, there is no data to substantiate those patients with allergies and asthma are at an increased risk for COVID-19. And there's nothing in the literature to suggest that COVID-19 affects these people differently," says Dr. Arveen Bhasin, a Mayo Clinic allergy and immunology specialist.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Using AI responsibly to fight the coronavirus pandemic"

by Mark Minevich, Irakli Beridze
April 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Q&A: Markus Buehler on setting coronavirus and AI-inspired proteins to music"
Translated into sound, SARS-CoV-2 tricks our ear in the same way the virus tricks our cells.

by Kim Martineau
April 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Debunking 10 Coronavirus myths ft. Dr. Seema Yasmin

Apr 3, 2020




> Epidemic expert Dr. Seema Yasmin helps debunk some common medical myths surrounding Covid-19. Will drinking water flush the virus out? Can you take ibuprofen? Will garlic prevent infection? Can you hold your breath to test if you have coronavirus?

----------


## Airicist

How does COVID-19 affect the heart?

Apr 3, 2020




> The effects of COVID-19 on the lungs are well-known. As the COVID-19 pandemic continues, more information is becoming available about the role the virus, called SARS-CoV-2, has on the heart. "Individuals with known cardiovascular disease are at an increased risk of more severe complications from respiratory viral illnesses, including the flu and COVID-19," says Dr. Leslie Cooper, chair of the Department of Cardiology at Mayo Clinic.
> 
> "We know that during severe SARS-CoV-2 infection,  heart function may decrease. Sometimes this decrease is a consequence of the systemic inflammatory response to infection, and occasionally, in some people, because of direct viral infection in the heart."

----------


## Airicist

Article "5 ways people are using drones during the coronavirus lockdown"
From walking dogs to getting dates, here's how unmanned aerial vehicles are serving the homebound.

by Justin Jaffe
April 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

WHO update on COVID 19 (April 3, 2020 full press briefing)

Apr 3, 2020




> The World Health Organization (WHO) offers an update on the state of the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic around the world.

----------


## Airicist

Watch a pandemic expert discuss why the coronavirus will be unlike any crisis in our lifetime

Apr 3, 2020




> Claire Reilly spoke with Dr. Eric Toner of the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security about why the coronavirus spread so quickly, and what steps leaders need to take to prevent millions of deaths worldwide from COVID-19.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tommy the robot nurse helps keep Italy doctors safe from coronavirus"

by Flavio Lo Scalzo
April 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

New COVID-19 skill in Kora - The Enterprise Virtual Assistant for every employee

Apr 3, 2020




> To help employees working remotely during the COVID-19 pandemic, Kora - the Enterprise Virtual assistant has come up with a new in-built COVID-19 skill that will help both employees and organizations stay productive.


Kore.ai, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

The crucial test to identify those who have recovered from COVID-19 and have active immunity

Apr 3, 2020




> A test that can determine if a patient had been infected and recovered from COVID-19 is being developed at Mayo Clinic Laboratories. The test will detect the presence of antibodies specific to SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. Antibodies are produced by a person's immune system, and are critical for control and clearance of the virus.
> 
> Dr. Gregory Poland, a Mayo Clinic COVID-19 and vaccine expert, explains how the public and research will benefit from this antibody, or serologic, test.

----------


## Airicist

Is this coronavirus, or just allergies? Symptoms of COVID-19

Apr 3, 2020




> A lot of people with coughs or fevers might be stressing out these days because they are worried that they have COVID-19. But with cold and flu season still in full swing, and the spring allergy season starting up (in the Northern Hemisphere anyway), there are plenty of other things out there that could potentially explain these symptoms.

----------


## Airicist

Radio Corona: making sense of all the information about coronavirus

Streamed live April 3, 2020




> In this episode of Radio Corona, Gideon Lichfield, editor in chief of MIT Technology Review, speaks with Tomas Pueyo, whose Medium post “Coronavirus: Why You Should Act Now” has become one of the defining explainers on the internet about the coronavirus outbreak (it has been viewed more than 40 million times, and translated into at least 30 languages).
> 
> In interviews, Pueyo is quick to point out he is not an epidemiologist. He is the vice president of growth at Course Hero, an online learning platform. Even so, his post synthesized data available about the outbreak into a compelling and clear argument that influenced many people's thinking.
> 
> Pueyo and Lichfield will be discussing how to find and communicate trustworthy information in the midst of a pandemic. They will also be taking your questions.   
> 
> You can watch our previously recorded episodes here. For more news about coronavirus and how it's changing our world, sign up for the Coronavirus Tech Report, a free newsletter from Technology Review.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 expert answers questions about the do's and don'ts of social distancing

Apr 3, 2020




> Countries, states and cities are encouraging people to stay home and practice social distancing by implementing various restrictions to help curb the spread of COVID-19. Some areas have implemented certain restrictions, such as stay-at-home orders. The rules vary in different areas, which is why Dr. Nipunie Rajapakse, an infectious diseases expert, says it's important that people are familiar with what the rules are where they live.
> 
> "Some of the general principles are to limit movements outside of your home to only those activities which are completely essential. These are things like seeking medical care, getting groceries that are essential, picking up medications from a pharmacy or reporting to work if you work in one of the essential health care sectors or other industries," says Dr. Rajapakse.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Progress using COVID-19 patient data to train machine learning models for healthcare"

April 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Disinfecting N95 masks for reuse during COVID-19 pandemic

Apr 3, 2020




> What is the best way to disinfect an N95 mask? With a shortage of masks during the COVID-19 pandemic, doctors need to know if masks can be cleaned and still remain effective at blocking coronavirus particles 
> 
> University of Michigan engineers and clinicians are working quickly to address the shortage of these masks by developing efficient, effective and scalable ways of disinfecting masks, which are typically discarded after one use. 
> 
> Krista Wigginton, associate professor of civil and environmental engineering, and Nancy Love, the Borchardt and Glysson Collegiate Professor of Civil and Environmental Engineering, are working together to specifically test the best way to treat N95 masks, exploring the use of ultraviolet light, wet heat and hydrogen peroxide. The team also includes Lutgarde Raskin, Lucinda Li, Nicole Rockey, Peter Arts and Katherine Harrison.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI runs smack up against a big data problem in COVID-19 diagnosis"
Researchers around the world have quickly pulled together combinations of neural networks that show real promise in diagnosing COVID-19 from chest X-rays and CT scans. But a lack of data is hampering the ability of many efforts to move forward. Some kind of global data sharing may be the answer.

by Tiernan Ray
April 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic expert on the importance of following COVID-19 guidelines and restrictions

Apr 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus and pets: How COVID-19 affects cats and dogs"
The coronavirus originated in animals but is it a danger to pets? Here's everything we know about COVID-19 and companion animals.

by Jackson Ryan 
April 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

The virus destroying UV Wand

Apr 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Safely handle groceries, delivery and takeout during the coronavirus pandemic

Apr 6, 2020




> Safe shopping, delivery and takeout guidance you should follow during the coronavirus pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: Mayo Clinic expert answers questions about masks after CDC updates its recommendation

Apr 6, 2020




> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) is recommending people wear nonmedical cloth masks while in public to decrease the risk of COVID-19 transmission from person to person. The cloth masks should:
> 
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face.
> Be secured with ties or ear loops.
> Include multiple layers of fabric.
> Allow for breathing without restriction.
> Be able to be laundered and machine-dried without damage or change to shape.
> In this Q&A, Dr. Gregory Poland, a COVID-19 expert, answers questions about public masking, which he calls an important strategy to add as everyone continues to follow recommendations of social distancing and frequent hand-washing.

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic Q&A podcast: COVID-19 update

Apr 6, 2020




> On the Mayo Clinic Q&A podcast, Dr. Gregory Poland, an infectious diseases expert and head of Mayo Clinic's Vaccine Research Group, shares the latest information on the COVID-19 pandemic. 
> 
> Dr. Poland discusses antibody testing, immunity, and how the scientific and research communities are collaborating to fight this disease.
> 
> This interview was recorded on April 3, 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Quest for a Pandemic Pill"
Can we prepare antivirals to combat the next global crisis?

by Matthew Hutson
April 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Data scientists: White House issues a call to arms"
A COVID-19 dataset may hold the key to flattening the curve. Data scientists are being asked to unlock valuable insights.

by Greg Nichols
April 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM shares AI tools to better understand and treat COVID-19"
It’s hoping to help researchers and frontline medical professionals.

by Christine Fisher
April 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Making masks

Apr 7, 2020




> Effective immediately, to the extent practical, all individuals on Marine Corps property, installations and facilities will wear cloth face coverings when they cannot maintain six feet of social distance in public areas or work centers to mitigate the spread of COVID-19. Read MARADMIN 218/20 for more information. (U.S. Marine Corps video by Sgt. Daisha Johnson and LCpl. Morgan Burgess)

----------


## Airicist

How to disinfect everything: Covid-19 cleaning tips

Apr 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic Q&A podcast: CDC recommendations on masking

Apr 8, 2020




> To prevent the spread of COVID-19, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) now recommends that Americans wear wearing cloth masks in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain. The CDC considers cloth masks an additional, voluntary public health measure.
> 
> On the Mayo Clinic Q&A podcast, Dr. Gregory Poland, a Mayo Clinic COVID-19 expert, explains the difference between medical masking and public masking, and discusses the proper way to put a mask on and off to prevent the spread of disease.
> 
> This interview was recorded on April 6, 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic expert explains gastrointestinal symptoms related to COVID-19

Apr 8, 2020




> COVID-19 most commonly presents with respiratory symptoms, including cough and shortness of breath, as well as fever. However, digestive symptoms also can occur in patients with COVID-19, and with or without respiratory symptoms.
> 
> In this Q&A, Dr. Sahil Khanna, a Mayo Clinic gastroenterologist, answers questions about gastrointestinal (GI) symptoms related to COVID-19.

----------


## Airicist

Everything you need to know about wearing masks ft. Dr. Seema Yasmin | Cause + control | WIRED

Apr 8, 2020




> There's a lot of conflicting information when it comes to wearing masks in public during the coronavirus pandemic. Dr. Seema Yasmin explains everything we need to know about wearing masks. Should we be wearing masks? What kinds of masks should we wear? Can we make our own?

----------


## Airicist

The tech we need to end the pandemic and restart the economy | Danielle Allen

Apr 8, 2020




> As COVID-19 continues to spread, the world is facing two existential threats at once: a public health emergency and an economic crisis. Political theorist Danielle Allen describes how we can ethically and democratically address both problems by scaling up "smart testing," which would track positive cases with peer-to-peer software on people's cell phones -- so we can end the pandemic and get back to work. (This virtual conversation is part of the TED Connects series, hosted by head of TED Chris Anderson and business curator Corey Hajim. Recorded April 6, 2020)

----------


## Airicist

Planning the future after COVID-19

Apr 8, 2020




> Kevin Esvelt, Kent Larson, Esteban Moro, Sandy Pentland, Beth Porter, Ron Rivest, and Ramesh Raskar present short talks focusing on how the current pandemic may change our social systems, and how we may be able to build a safer, more inclusive, more prosperous world that is also more sustainable.

----------


## Airicist

Mak Cik Kiah 19, a delivery robot for hospital usage to fight COVID-19 in Malaysia Video

Apr 9, 2020




> DF Automation & Robotics Sdn Bhd (DF),  Universiti Teknologi Malaysia (UTM) and Hospital Canselor Tuanku Muhriz UKM (HCTM) have joint together in a significant collaboration to develop a Hospital Delivery Robot System. The robot, named MCK19 or Makcik Kiah 19, is the First Malaysian Made Delivery Robot for hospitals to assist healthcare frontliners in assisting the delivery of healthcare to patients with COVID-19.
> 
> This project has received strong support from Minister of Science of Technology and Innovation (MOSTI) to explore for technology in fighting COVID-19.


Automated guided vehicles, DF Automation and Robotics Sdn. Bhd., Skudai, Johor, Malaysia

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: how can we treat the disease?

Apr 9, 2020




> Coronavirus is stretching nation's healthcare systems to the limits as they struggle to treat patients while still not having a full understanding of how the disease works. We take a look into how we are treating COVID 19 today, and the race to develop new treatments.

----------


## Airicist

Wearable hand sanitizer

Apr 9, 2020




> Wear your sanitizer!
> DIY 3D printing project - from now on you can fill up your wristband with a hand sanitizer and wear it all the time.

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic Q&A podcast: Pregnancy during the COVID-19 pandemic

Apr 9, 2020




> COVID-19 is the disease caused by the SARS-CoV-2 virus. Because SARS-CoV-2 is a novel coronavirus, researchers are still learning how the virus affects the body. And this raises questions for pregnant women. Can COVID-19 affect pregnancy? Is breastfeeding safe? How can a pregnant woman protect herself from the disease?
> 
> On the Mayo Clinic Q&A podcast, Dr. Nipunie Rajapakse, a pediatric infectious diseases specialist, will discuss COVID-19 and pregnancy.
> 
> This interview was recorded on March 30, 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Why some COVID-19 patients need ventilators

Apr 9, 2020




> Ventilators are making headlines as severely ill COVID-19 patients are being put on the machines as a life-saving measure. But what is it about a ventilator that can help these patients? Dr. Vikram Padmanabhan, pulmonary and critical care doctor at UW Medical Center - Northwest, explains ventilators are a common machine used to help patients who have breathing difficulties get oxygen into the body and breathe out carbon dioxide.
> 
> "Specifically for COVID-19 pneumonia, patients can develop severe viral infection of the lung which can then secondarily lead to a huge amount of inflammation in the lungs which can then clog up the little air sacs called alveoli in the lungs leading to an inability to oxygenate. So by far and away that’s the most common reason for a patient with severe COVID-19 pneumonia to require a ventilator," he says.
> 
> Ventilators are not required for every COVID-19 patient, Dr. Padmanabhan adds. It's determined on a case-by-case basis as there are other strategies that can be used to help.

----------


## Airicist

100 days of COVID-19: Mayo Clinic expert discusses how far we've come and what lies ahead

Apr 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "How to clean and reuse an N95 mask"
Reusing your mask isn't ideal, but neither is the current supply of masks.

by Brian Cooley
April 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus micro-droplets - NHK World report

Mar 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Is it safe to wear contact lenses during the COVID-19 pandemic?

Apr 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: Will life under lockdown teach us all to be kinder? - BBC

Apr 10, 2020




> "I'm an Italian national living in the UK. In the last two weeks I've been closely following the situation here and in my home country. Many of the Italians living here - myself included - were wondering how much of the current measures in the UK have been informed by what was learned in Italy?"
> 
> Fiona Bruce presents an hour of topical debate. Panellists include secretary of state for Northern Ireland Brandon Lewis, shadow chancellor of the Duchy of Lancaster and shadow minister for the cabinet office Rachel Reeves, professor of experimental medicine at Imperial College and a member of the NERVTAG committee (New and Emerging Respiratory Virus Threats) advising government Peter Openshaw, Scottish musician, social campaigner and winner of the 2018 Orwell Prize for his book Poverty Safari: Understanding the Anger of Britain's Underclass Darren McGarvey and actress, comedian, psychotherapist and author of books on mental health and mindfulness Ruby Wax.

----------


## Airicist

Stanford HAI - COVID-19 and AI: a virtual conference - full day

Apr 10, 2020




> Sponsored by the Stanford Institute for Human-Centered Artificial Intelligence (HAI), COVID-19 and AI: A Virtual Conference convened experts from Stanford and beyond to advance the understanding of the virus and its impact on society.  The speakers and topics engaged the broad research community, government and international organizations and civil society, uniting a global community toward solutions to benefit all of humanity.

----------


## Airicist

SN9014: Hydroxychloroquine and COVID-19: what we know right now | SciShow news

Apr 10, 2020




> You might have heard that we found a cure for the COVID-19, and that it comes from a drug we've used for centuries. But let's take a breath and look at the facts.

----------


## Airicist

Intro to viruses, antivirals, and vaccines - Dr. Pamela Bjorkman

Apr 10, 2020




> Pamela Bjorkman, the David Baltimore Professor of Biology and Bioengineering, specializes in studying how the immune system reacts to viruses. In this webinar, she gives an introduction to viruses, antivirals, and vaccines in the context of SARS-CoV-2, the novel virus causing the current COVID-19 pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intelligence report warned of coronavirus crisis as early as November: Sources"
"Analysts concluded it could be a cataclysmic event," a source says.

by Josh Margolin and James Gordon Meek
April 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: Helping the food industry on the front lines with AI

Apr 10, 2020




> Join Josh Bersin (Founder and Dean of the Josh Bersin Academy), Mike Baum (Chief Collaboration Officer at FMI - The Food Industry Association), and Ashutosh Garg (CEO & Co-Founder of Eightfold) as they discuss:
> 
> – The impact of COVID-19 on workers today and the ramifications on the future of work
> – How AI is helping impacted individuals and companies bridge the gaps
> – How you can help
> 
> We’ve all been affected by COVID-19. Employers and workers are facing challenges that we’ve never seen. Many organizations are letting employees go. Others can’t hire fast enough. 
> 
> Eightfold Talent Exchange launched this week to help bridge the gap. The Eightfold Talent Exchange matches recently unemployed staff to the right open jobs with employers who are staffing up to keep our world running. It’s for companies laying off or furloughing their people and those companies that are hiring quickly.

----------


## Airicist

Virologe Streeck kritisiert bei Lanz Corona-Maßnahmen

Apr 1, 2020




> Der Virologe Streeck sagt, das Hauptproblem in der aktuellen Diskussion seien fehlende Daten und Fakten, um Entscheidungen zu treffen. Die Wirkung der Maßnahmen vor der Kontaktsperre sei nicht ausreichend überprüft worden, außerdem fehlten Richtlinien für eine Exit-Strategie, so Streeck. Er betont jedoch, es sei zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch falsch, alle Maßnahmen wieder zurückzudrehen. 
> 
> Im stark von Corona-Fällen betroffenen Kreis Heinsberg haben Prof. Streeck und sein Team diverse Oberflächen getestet und kein aktives Virus nachweisen können: Weder auf Handys, Türklinken, Waschbecken noch Katzen, selbst bei hoch infektiösen Familien. Er betont daher, es gebe stand jetzt keine Gefahr, beim Einkaufen, jemand anderen zu infizieren. Die bisherige Forschung zeige: Vor allem große Menschenmengen mit viel Kontakt seien eine Gefahr, also beispielsweise Partys und Fußballspiele. 
> 
> Prof. Hendrik Streeck ist Direktor des Instituts für Virologie und HIV-Forschung an der Universität Bonn. Er wird mit seinem Team im Kreis Heinsberg jetzt noch genauer untersuchen, wie sich das Virus ausgebreitet hat. Er will auch der Frage nachgehen, wie hoch die Dunkelziffer von nicht erkannten Krankheitsfällen ist. Davon, dass das RKI keine solche Studie geplant hatte, zeigte er sich überrascht. 
> 
> In der Debatte über Mundschutz positioniert sich Streeck klar und sagt, entlang der Empfehlungen der WHO, dass ein flächendeckender Mundschutz nicht angemessen sei. Vor allem deshalb, weil die Schutzausrüstung etwa bei Menschen im medizinischen Bereich dringender benötigt würde. 
> 
> Immer auf dem aktuellen Stand bleibt ihr mit unserem Corona-Liveblog auf ZDFheute: https://kurz.zdf.de/INd
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Coronavirus: Boris Johnson discharged from hospital, thanks NHS 

Streamed live April 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Maya Anti-Viral Covid-19 Protective Sticker for Masks Eyal Zussman Technion

Apr 12, 2020




> The Maya Anti-Viral Protective Sticker for Masks to protect medical staff and patients from covid-19; by Technion-Israel Institute of Technology's Prof. Eyal Zussman of the Nano-Engineering Lab in the Faculty of Mechanical Engineering together with Dr. Samer Srouji of the Galilee Medical Center.

----------


## Airicist

Why you should wear a mask to prevent the spread of COVID-19?

Apr 12, 2020




> How far do droplets travel when you sneeze with and without a mask?
> 
> When a person coughs or sneezes, he releases a cloud of droplets into the air. Within seconds, the heavier particles will drop to the ground. Lighter and smaller particles linger on for a while and do not fall immediately to the ground. Those around him may then be exposed to the droplets.
> 
> However, when one wears a mask properly, fewer or no droplets are released into the atmosphere when one coughs or sneezes.
> 
> A*STAR scientists, in collaboration with SingHealth doctors from the SGH Department of Infectious Diseases; and the Department of respiratory and Critical Care Medicine; designed an experiment to illustrate the importance of wearing a mask.
> 
> This experiment shows that wearing a mask is effective at reducing the spread of droplets, and complements safe distancing measures. If the mask used in the video looks familiar to you, we have used a cloth mask distributed by the People’s Association in this experiment.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "COVID-19 robotics resources: ideas for roboticists, users, and educators"

by Sabine Hauert
April 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How to wear a mask properly

Apr 13, 2020




> Wearing a mask can help keep you and your loved ones healthy, which is why Huawei employee Victor Campo and his family have learned how to wear masks properly. So what are the top tips to getting it right? Watch the video to find out.

----------


## Airicist

How Coronavirus could transform the economy for good

Apr 13, 2020




> Top economist Mariana Mazzucato discusses how Coronavirus could transform the economy for good.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 Animation: what happens if you get Coronavirus?

Mar 28, 2020




> This video animation on COVID-19 and the coronavirus is a collaboration between Nucleus Medical Media and our friends at the What If Channel.

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic Q&A: Emergency medicine in the time of COVID-19

Apr 13, 2020




> Emergency medicine is a specialty that prides itself on a mantra: anyone, anything, anytime. The COVID-19 pandemic has put emergency health care providers and first responders on the front lines, fighting the spread of the virus and caring for critically ill patients.
> 
> On the Mayo Clinic Q&A podcast, Dr. Annie Sadosty, a Mayo Clinic emergency medicine physician, discusses when patients should come to the emergency room, how to safely care for people with COVID-19, and how teams at Mayo Clinic are collaborating during the pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Don’t expect AI to solve the coronavirus crisis on its own"
How optimistic should we be about the impact of artificial intelligence in a pandemic?

by Rebecca Heilweil
April 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exclusive: Amazon Is Powering The Coronavirus Diagnostics Of The Future"

by Maneet Ahuja
April 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How scammers are using the coronavirus to cash in

Apr 13, 2020




> Watch out for these top scams that cybercriminals are using to make money on coronavirus fear and anxiety

----------


## Airicist

Why the new face mask recommendations?

Apr 13, 2020




> On April 3rd, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention started recommending that people wear a mask over their face when they go out in public. Except, for many of us, this isn’t the message we’ve gotten for the last couple of months. So... what changed?


"Use of Cloth Face Coverings to Help Slow the Spread of COVID-19"

----------


## Airicist

Is COVID-19 the end of the handshake, as we know it?

Apr 13, 2020




> The COVID-19 pandemic has caused many people to accept a "new normal" and change behaviors. One example has been the need to alter how we greet each other. As part of social distancing, health experts have recommended that people to avoid shaking hands, since hands tend to carry a lot of germs.
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, a leading infectious diseases expert and director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, says we've got to break that custom, even after the COVID-19 pandemic. Doing away with handshakes would not only prevent COVID-19, but most likely help to prevent influenza.
> 
> Dr. Gregory Poland, an infectious diseases expert and director of the Mayo Clinic Vaccine Research Group, says Dr. Fauci is absolutely correct. In fact, it's a topic Dr. Poland has been talking about for years.

----------


## Airicist

Doctors face troubling question: are they treating Coronavirus correctly? 

Apr 14, 2020




> Doctors say the coronavirus is challenging core tenets of medicine, leading some to abandon long-established ventilator protocols for certain patients. But other doctors warn this could be dangerous.

----------


## Airicist

GSK actions to support the global response to COVID-19

Apr 14, 2020




> Emma Walmsley, CEO, discusses GSK's response to COVID-19 including our collaboration with Sanofi to develop an adjuvanted COVID-19 vaccine, our commitment to access and investment in long-term pandemic preparedness.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This is the end of the office as we know it"
The pandemic already pushed millions to work from home. Many of them will likely go back to a very different office.

by Rani Molla
April 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Manufacturers Work To Meet Demand Led By COVID-19"

by Christine Hall
April 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Non-contact health monitoring for COVID-19

Apr 14, 2020

"CSAIL device lets doctors monitor COVID-19 patients from a distance"

by Adam Conner-Simons
April 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why artificial intelligence is so important in the coronavirus era"

by Jonathan Vanian
April 14, 202

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hackers Leak Thousands of Coronavirus Research Papers"
Should coronavirus research be freely accessible to the public? A group of hackers thinks so, and is willing to break the law if it can save lives.

by Doug Dais
April 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple & Google contact tracing system, explained

Apr 16, 2020




> Apple and Google are working together in the face of a global pandemic. To track and fight new cases of coronavirus, the companies plan to create a new system for public health apps, eventually built straight into iOS and Android. The system can track the people you have come in contact with via Bluetooth. If one of those people is diagnosed with COVID-19, you'll be alerted and told to self-isolate.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 questions answered

Apr 16, 2020




> COVID-19 questions that maybe you were thinking of but too afraid to ask.

----------


## Airicist

Risks beyond Covid-19

Apr 17, 2020




> If humanity wasn’t prepared for Covid-19, what else aren’t we prepared for?

----------


## Airicist

Here is how contact tracing helps fight Coronavirus

Apr 17, 2020




> Contact tracing is a powerful tool to fight Coronavirus. Here is an in-depth breakdown on how it works.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: Will social distancing be the new normal? A Mayo Clinic expert discusses the future

Apr 17, 2020




> As some states look toward relaxing restrictions and social distancing measures, such as stay-at-home orders, new projections suggest social distancing may need to continue through 2022. Researchers predict that SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, will return every winter, and that prolonged or intermittent social distancing strategies could limit the strain on health care systems.
> 
> Dr. Gregory Poland, a Mayo Clinic COVID-19 expert, predicts that the COVID-19 pandemic will change many aspects of U.S. culture in the future, including the need to always practice social distancing measures.

----------


## Airicist

Our best bets for treating COVID-19

Apr 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

The doctor vlogging from the frontlines of COVID-19

Apr 17, 2020




> Ed Hope is a Junior Doctor working at an emergency ward at a UK hospital and this is his second video diary from the frontline of the Coronavirus pandemic. The situation is worsening on Ed’s night shifts and he shares what he sees and experiences, as well as his and fellow health workers’ worries about the virus.

----------


## Airicist

Apr 18, 2020




> In episode 5 of World vs Virus podcast, Adam Grant, bestselling author, podcast host and Professor of Management and Psychology at the Wharton School, has advice for employers and employees on coping with COVID-19 lockdown, finding JOMO (the joy of missing out), and how we might achieve 'post-traumatic growth'.
> 
> World vs Virus is a weekly podcast breaking down the latest news, research, and analysis of the COVID-19 coronavirus, from the World Economic Forum.

----------


## Airicist

How to fight the pandemic from home | The Deets

Apr 18, 2020




> At this point you’re probably aware that the best thing you can do to fight the coronavirus pandemic is to stay home and minimize your contact with other people. But if you’re like me and you’re going crazy because you know you could be doing more to help, keep watching. Staying at home isn’t the only thing you can do to fight coronavirus, and in this video, I’m gonna go over a bunch of stuff that you can start doing right now without leaving the comfort and safety of your home to contribute to the battle against COVID-19.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Instagram founders launch COVID-19 spread tracker Rt.live"

by Josh Constine
April 18, 2020

rt.live

Kevin Systrom

Mike Krieger

----------


## Airicist

Prototype spraying / disinfection robot developed at CSRL-HMU

Apr 21, 2020




> Demonstration of a prototype spraying / disinfection robot, developed by the Control Systems & Robotics Laboratory, at the Hellenic Mediterranean University (Heraklion, Greece).
> 
> The battery-operated mobile platform carries an electric knapsack sprayer with electronic flow control and a blower unit, mounted on a 2 dof robotic arm. The latter can be controlled to aim the spray at a specific direction or implement programmable sweeping motions. The system also provides for variable spray flow rate, including an operation mode where the flow rate is automatically adjusted in relation to the vehicle's speed.
> Due to it's compact size and skid-steer drive, the robot is highly maneuverable and can effectively navigate through indoor as well as outdoor environments. 
> The current prototype is teleoperated via an R/C transmitter with live video feed from an onboard camera. Semi- or fully-autonomous operation can be obtained with the addition of appropriate sensor suites.

----------


## Airicist

Article "An artificial intelligence that controls social distance has been developed"

by Daniel Kucher
April 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Soul Machines COVID-19 helper production version YouTube

Apr 21, 2020




> Meet Sam, a digital helper working on the frontline to help you through your COVID-19 queries.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This robot could make COVID-19 testing faster and safer"
An automated system from Bright Machines could increase the number of coronavirus tests completed per day, and keep lab workers from contracting the virus.

by Alison DeNisco Rayome 
April 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing all the masks...

Apr 22, 2020




> Surely I'm not the only one curious about all these masks.

----------


## Airicist

Dmitry Korkin: Computational Biology of Coronavirus | AI Podcast #90 with Lex Fridman

Apr 22, 2020




> Dmitry Korkin is a professor of bioinformatics and computational biology at Worcester Polytechnic Institute, where he specializes in bioinformatics of complex disease, computational genomics, systems biology, and biomedical data analytics. I came across Dmitry's work when in February his group used the viral genome of the COVID-19 to reconstruct the 3D structure of its major viral proteins and their interactions with human proteins, in effect creating a structural genomics map of the coronavirus and making this data open and available to researchers everywhere. We talked about the biology of COVID-19, SARS, and viruses in general, and how computational methods can help us understand their structure and function in order to develop antiviral drugs and vaccines. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.
> 
> OUTLINE:
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 2:33 - Viruses are terrifying and fascinating
> 6:02 - How hard is it to engineer a virus?
> 10:48 - What makes a virus contagious?
> 29:52 - Figuring out the function of a protein
> 53:27 - Functional regions of viral proteins
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How Nuro is helping the heroes during COVID-19

Apr 22, 2020




> A documentary of the team members at Nuro mobilizing their contactless R2, robot delivery service to provide food, medicine, and other essentials to COVID patients in Sacramento’s Sleep Train Arena.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 disinfection with HYBRiX drone

Apr 23, 2020




> HYBRiX agriculture drone, originally designed to spray liquid in farms has been adapted to spray disinfecting chemicals in public spaces and in impacted areas. Quaternium is also making efforts and its open to help.

----------


## Airicist

Webinar: drones, hype and COVID-19

Apr 23, 2020




> Drones are being used in all kinds of ways in response to the pandemic. But which of these applications actually make sense? Which don't? And which could potentially make sense? This webinar summarizes our findings on the different drone applications being championed in response to the pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

NASA builds ventilator prototype for Coronavirus patients

Apr 23, 2020




> NASA is helping the medical community address the shortage of ventilators needed to treat coronavirus patients with a ventilator prototype. Within 37 days, engineers and others at the agency's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Southern California created a high-pressure ventilator prototype tailored to the needs of patients with COVID-19 and sent it to the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai in New York for testing. 
> 
> The device, called VITAL (Ventilator Intervention Technology Accessible Locally), is designed to be faster to build and easier to maintain than traditional ventilators, with a fraction of the parts. JPL is now seeking an Emergency Use Authorization for the device from the Food and Drug Administration.

----------


## Airicist

How Mayo Clinic is using AI to research COVID-19

Apr 24, 2020




> Artificial intelligence has a vital role in helping researchers in their efforts to fight COVID-19 and is an important tool in the work being done at Mayo Clinic.
> 
> Dr. Andrew Badley is an infectious diseases specialist and leads Mayo Clinic’s COVID-19 Research Task Force. In this Q&A, Dr. Badley answers questions about the task force and the role of artificial intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

What is contact tracing and why is it important in the fight against COVID-19?

Apr 24, 2020




> Contact tracing is one of those terms associated with the COVID-19 pandemic that has seemingly become a part of our everyday language. But it's a public health strategy that's been used for years to combat communicable diseases.
> 
> Contact tracing is the process of finding out who has recently been in close contact with a person infected with a virus, such as SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, and reaching out to those people to let them know they may have been exposed and guide them on what to do next. In some cases, that may include self-isolating to prevent further spread.
> 
> Dr. Gregory Poland, a Mayo Clinic infectious diseases expert, explains why contact tracing is important in the fight against COVID-19.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Boston Dynamics open-sources health care robotics toolkit for telemedicine, vitals inspection, and disinfection"

by Emil Protalinsky
April 23, 2020

Spot, four-legged robot, Boston Dynamics, Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "Researcher develops artificial intelligence platform to combat infectious diseases"
Novel tool identifies optimal drug combination therapies at unprecedented speed

April 25, 2020

Dean Ho

identif.ai

----------


## Airicist

Symptom list for COVID-19 has been expanded

Apr 27, 2020




> COVID-19, the disease caused by the SARS-CoV-2 virus, affects people in many ways. Early symptoms have included fever, cough and chills. The list of symptoms in people with confirmed COVID-19 disease has expanded since early reports of the disease. "We're learning more about the virus and more about the syndrome that it causes as people have become infected with it," says Dr. Stacey Rizza, a Mayo Clinic infectious disease specialist and researcher.

----------


## Airicist

Does getting COVID-19 make you immune to It? 

Apr 27, 2020




> Like a common cold or a cold sore, would it be possible to get a reinfection of COVID-19? Would we be able to build up long-term resistance to it?

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19: what type of mask should you get to protect against it? (Airwheel electric mask experience)

Apr 28, 2020




> Airwheel smart mask is different from the mask with only a filter layer. In order to bring a more comfortable breathing experience, it is equipped with a silent booster fan, which can help the air intake when inhaling and form a complete aerodynamic system. This not only solves the problem of difficulty in breathing when using traditional masks, and also avoids the secondary inhalation of exhaust gas inside the masks, so every breath is fresh air.
> The intelligence of Airwheel smart mask is that its wind speed is not fixed. Not only is it designed with two gears for users to adjust, but it is also equipped with professional sensors that can identify the user's dynamic and static status: sitting, walking, Running, cycling...On the basis of the user’s status, it will intelligently adjust the wind speed to keep breathing comfortable and smooth, and manage the wearer's respiratory health as an air expert.

----------


## Airicist

Article "France launches AI voice assistant to help coronavirus patients"

April 27, 2020

facebook.com/Allocovid

twitter.com/allocovid

Professor Xavier Jouven

----------


## Airicist

Why is the Coronavirus economic fallout unlike anything we've ever seen?

Apr 28, 2020




> The current collapse of the daily global economic activity has never been this rapid. Professor of Economics Nouriel Roubini further explains why the economic fallout from coronavirus is so unprecedented.

----------


## Airicist

Google Translate makes a mask

Apr 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Are pets at risk of getting or spreading COVID-19?

Apr 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

The race for a COVID-19 vaccine, explained

Apr 30, 2020




> Humankind has never had a more urgent task than creating broad immunity for coronavirus. Realistically, if we’re going to return to normal, we need to develop a safe, effective vaccine—and we need to do it faster than we’ve ever developed a vaccine before.


"What you need to know about the COVID-19 vaccine"
Humankind has never had a more urgent task than creating broad immunity for coronavirus.

by Bill Gates
April 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Masks & protective gear shortages: challenges and solutions

Apr 30, 2020




> The world has a global shortage of N95 masks. What can we do?
> 
> Health care professionals and experts say we now have a shortage of masks, gowns, gloves, and other personal protective equipment (PPE) for doctors, nurses, and other medical staff.
> 
> In this environment, health care workers worry they might get sick — perhaps forcing them to take up a hospital bed that would otherwise go to someone else — or die.  The situation not only threatens health care workers’ well-being, but it could also limit US health care capacity even as experts warn we need to scale up to confront the rise in coronavirus cases.
> 
> What can be done about the shortfall in protective equipment?   Should the US create a new supply chain - a cottage industry around protective equipment - a new "gig" economy?  Is there a need to fix the existing supply chain? or Both?
> 
> The tactics to get PPE into the hands of healthcare professionals also continue to evolve day-to-day.  Strongly influenced by government policy (CDC, FDA, US Customs, FEMA, and Chinese Government).
> There are reports by several States including and healthcare systems that shipments of ventilators and protective gowns, gloves, and masks are being intercepted and diverted without explanations.

----------


## Airicist

Why is SARS-CoV-2 so contagious?

May 1, 2020




> SARS-CoV-2 is super contagious, and researchers don’t yet know all the reasons why. But by comparing this new virus to the similar one that causes SARS, we’ve found a lot of promising leads that could help us figure out how to beat this thing.

----------


## Airicist

Here’s how criminals exploit COVID-19 for profit

May 3, 2020




> Neil Walsh, head of the UN Office of Drugs and Crime, explains the biggest scams tricks used by cybercriminals and hackers to make money from the coronavirus pandemic.

----------


## Airicist

1st documentary movie on the origin of CCP virus, Tracking Down the Origin of the Wuhan Coronavirus

Apr 7, 2020




> As the world is gripped by the ongoing pandemic, many questions remain about the origin of the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) virus—commonly known as the novel coronavirus.
> 
> Join Epoch Times senior investigative reporter Joshua Philipp as he explores the known facts surrounding the CCP virus and the global pandemic it caused.
> 
> In his investigation, Philipp explores the scientific data, and interviews top scientists and national security experts. And while the mystery surrounding the virus's origin remains, much is learned about the CCP's cover-up that led to the pandemic and the threat it poses to the world.
> 
> Editor's note:
> 
> From the start of the virus outbreak in China, the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) has not been forthcoming with information about the virus. In the early days of the outbreak, medical professionals who sounded the alarm were reprimanded by police for spreading "rumors."
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Understanding COVID-19 testing

May 3, 2020




> What is a coronavirus, how many sorts are there and are they all dangerous? Why are there several tests to detect SARS-CoV-2, the virus causing COVID-19? How do the tests work and which one is to be used when? 
> 
> If you have plenty of questions around COVID-19, if you want to find out what the difference between molecular and antibody testing is, watch this video for answers!

----------


## Airicist

Understanding herd immunity

May 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

The psychology of a pandemic

May 4, 2020




> With countries racing to combat COVID-19 and communities across the world on lockdown, the world's attention has been directed towards medical solutions to this disease outbreak. However, there's another largely unseen health factor currently at play: our mental well-being.

----------


## Airicist

ZenZoe Robot by ASTI-Boos Officer disinfection

May 6, 2020




> ASTI Mobile Robotics and BOOS Technical Lighting have developed a mobile disinfection solution named ZenZoe robot against COVID19 which uses the ultraviolet (UV-C) light to eliminate germs and pathogens in the air as well as on surfaces and objects. The radiation emitted by the robot, which can move around the facilities to be disinfected, achieves a reduction in the viral and bacterial load of up to 99.99%. This solution is not only intended for use in hospitals or health centers, but also for commercial and industrial applications.

----------


## Airicist

Article "National Lab Taps AI Machine With Massive Chip to Fight Coronavirus"
Scientists at Argonne National Laboratory hope the system’s calling card, a chip measuring over 64 square inches, will speed up drug discovery

by Agam Shah
May 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous ULV Misting Disinfection Robot

May 7, 2020




> Autonomous ULV Misting / Spray Disinfection Robot is a robot that can move on it's own while disinfect indoor premise while disperse Ultra Low Volume (ULV) Misting. This robot can disperse super fine droplets of chemical which is designed to destroy 99.99% viruses (including Covid-19) and bacteria in exposed areas. 
> 
> This robot powered by NavWiz capable to disinfect an area without human interaction and can be setup to disinfect automatically with a pre-set duration for example to disinfect a specific area every 8 hours. This robot also capable to use lift to access to different floors of the premises.
> 
> This robot is useful in large area and requiring frequent disinfection such as hospital, factory, office, shopping mall and any public area. 
> 
> This first prototype is a close collaboration work between DF Automation and Robotics and megajadi.com.

----------


## Airicist

How to use mouth and nose protection masks correctly

May 8, 2020




> Mouth and nose protection masks serve as additional security against the corona virus, but there are a few things to consider when using them. To ensure that all FAULHABER employees can protect themselves and others in the best possible way, Leonie shows how to use the masks correctly.

----------


## Airicist

Ask a Chemist: how does handwashing kill coronavirus? | Kate the Chemist | Big Think

May 8, 2020




> A common recommendation from experts to help protect against coronavirus is to wash your hands often, but why? It turns out that each time you do it is an effective two-pronged attack.
> 
> As Kate the Chemist explains, the virus has a weak outer membrane. By using the proper handwashing technique, you're actually breaking through that membrane and ripping the virus apart.
> 
> Soap is an important part of the equation because of its two sides: the hydrophobic side (which grabs onto the virus), and the hydrophilic side (which grabs onto the water). Washing your hands with soap for at least 20 seconds allows the virus to be rinsed away.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> DR. KATE BIBERDORF:
> 
> Dr. Kate Biberdorf is a scientist, a science entertainer, and a professor at the University of Texas. Through her theatrical and hands-on approach to teaching, Dr. Biberdorf is breaking down the image of the stereotypical scientist, while reaching students who might otherwise be intimidated by science. Students' emotional responses, rather than rote memorization of facts, are key to Biberdorf's dynamic approach to her program, as well as science in general. Her exciting and engaging program leaves audiences with a positive, memorable impression of science—all while diminishing the stigma around women in science. She has appeared on The Today Show, Wendy Williams Show and Late Night with Stephen Colbert.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How to make face masks on an industrial scale

May 8, 2020




> In just one week, we converted the production line in one of our Swedish factories to start producing medical face-masks; a product we’ve never made before. Dragorad Vasic the site's Plant Manager, explains how we did it.

----------


## Airicist

Supercomputers aid researchers in hunt for COVID-19 answers

May 8, 2020




> The computing power of more than a million laptops combined. That's the firepower a network of NSF-supported supercomputing resources brings to the fight against COVID-19. From atomic scale models of the virus' structure, to modeling the spread of the virus in enclosed spaces, these powerful, high-performance resources  are helping facilitate COVID-19 research, and possible solutions, faster than ever before!

----------


## Airicist

How does coronavirus antibody testing work?

May 8, 2020




> Stanford Health Care gave us exclusive access to show how coronavirus antibody testing works. So we followed two caregivers and their blood, through the testing process.

----------


## Airicist

The 10 minute smartphone sanitizer

May 11, 2020




> This is the smartphone sanitizer that uses safe ultraviolet light to destroy up to 99.9% of viruses, germs, and bacteria in under 10 minutes. Using the same technology trusted to sterilize hospital instruments, it disinfects smartphones (which contain an average of 10 times the amount of germs and bacteria than a public restroom) by eliminating microorganisms such as Streptococcus, E. coli, and Salmonella. This device employs two UV bulbs inside the case that are rated for 20,000 hours and emit germicidal light. With wireless charging, USB port, and an aromatherapy feature.

----------


## Airicist

Edgar: AI-powered healthcare assistant

Apr 21, 2020




> Edgar is an AI-powered health care assistant, developed for the safe work environment and patient care; It comes with six different AI models: social distance estimation, masks, gloves detection, medical apron detection, medical full-body suit detection, Safe Sneeze action classification. 
> Edgar is GDPR compliant. The video will be processed and remains on the edge system; no data will transfer to the cloud.


smartcow.ai/en/solutions/edgar-ai-healthcare-assistant

----------


## Airicist

Animation: Why is body temperature tracking important during COVID-19?

May 13, 2020




> Because of COVID-19, workplace temperature screening is becoming more common at both large employers, like Amazon and Walmart, and small businesses. This coronavirus animation explains how tracking your body temperature can provide early warnings of fever and infection.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Face masks for businesses and professionals: Where to buy online"
Here are some non-medical face masks you can wear back to work.

by Élyse Betters-Picaro
May 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How is the world working towards a Coronavirus vaccine?

May 13, 2020




> Hundreds of countries, companies and organisations are working together around the world in the hunt for a vaccine to solve the COVID-19 pandemic. 
> 
> We hear from Dr Seth Barkley (CEO, GAVI), Stéphane Bancel‎ (CEO, Moderna Theraputics) and Paul Stoffels (Chief Science Officer, Johnson & Johnson) about the challenges being faced. 
> 
> All were speaking as part of the World Economic Forum's COVID Action Platform.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Owkin Launches the Collaborative COVID-19 Open AI Consortium (COAI)"

by Antoine Tardif 
May 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

What is a coronavirus? - Elizabeth Cox

May 14, 2020




> Dig into the science of coronaviruses and find out how they cause diseases such as SARS, MERS, and COVID-19. 
> 
> For almost a decade, scientists chased the source of a deadly new virus through China’s tallest mountains and most isolated caverns. They finally found it in the bats of Shitou Cave. The virus in question was a coronavirus that caused an epidemic of severe acute respiratory syndrome, or SARS, in 2003. So what exactly is a coronavirus, and how does it spread? Elizabeth Cox explains.
> 
> Lesson by Elizabeth Cox, directed by Anton Bogaty.

----------


## Airicist

3D model of the SARS-CoV-2 virus at atomic resolution
May 11, 2020




> Biomedical visualization studio Visual Science has created the most detailed and scientifically accurate 3D model of the SARS-CoV-2 virus at atomic resolution. The model is based on the latest scientific research into the structure of coronaviruses, as well as input from expert virologists involved in the research. This is the most accurate model of the SARS-CoV-2 viral particle currently available. To produce it, Visual Science employed the same techniques of structural bioinformatics used in basic research and drug development.
> 
> The SARS-CoV-2 virus model is a part of Visual Science's non-commercial Viral Park project. Viral Park's past successes include models of HIV, influenza A/H1N1, Ebola, papilloma, and Zika virions.
> 
> We use the same color scheme throughout the whole Viral Park project. Bright colors show the proteins encoded by the viral genome. Shades of gray correspond to the structures taken by virus from the host cell. Thus we emphasize the parasitic and non-autonomous nature of the viruses.


"Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2: scientifically accurate 3D model"

May 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber rolls out AI to verify drivers are wearing face masks"

by Kyle Wiggers
May 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous medical robots

May 15, 2020

Travelmate

----------


## Airicist

"New Artificial Intelligence Diagnostic Can Predict COVID-19 Without Testing"

May 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

San Diego’s Sorrento Therapeutics says antibody shows ability to block virus

May 15, 2020




> A local company says it is making significant progress in developing an antibody treatment to fight COVID-19.


Article "Sorrento Therapeutics skyrockets 244% after claiming a breakthrough on a COVID-19 antibody (SRNE)"


by Matthew Fox
May 15, 2020

sorrentotherapeutics.com

linkedin.com/company/sorrento-therapeutics-inc.

Co-founder, President, CEO and Chairman - Henry Ji

----------


## Airicist

The best mask for big faces- from Hedley & Bennett

May 16, 2020




> Finally- a mask that fits my big face!  This mask from Hedley & Bennett- https://bit.ly/hedbenmask is the first face mask that doesn't have my nose or chin popping out when I talk.  The "Wake Up and Fight" mask is very comfortable and sure to become a family favorite, though it still has issues with fogging up my reading glasses.

----------


## Airicist

How do virus tests actually work? - Cella Wright

May 18, 2020




> Dig into two testing techniques for viruses: PCR tests to diagnose an infection and immunoassays to detect antibodies. 
> 
> A new virus emerges and spreads like wildfire. In order to contain it, researchers must first collect data about who’s been infected. Two main viral testing techniques are critical: one tells you if you have the virus and the other shows if you’ve already had it. So, how exactly do these tests work? Cella Wright explores the science of PCR tests and immunoassays.
> 
> Lesson by Cella Wright, directed by Hype CG.

----------


## Airicist

Germany's plan for a green recovery after Coronavirus

May 18, 2020




> This is how Germany is preparing to rescue the economy after the Coronavirus pandemic without sacrificing the fight for the climate.

----------


## Airicist

COVID-19 robotic sprayer

May 19, 2020

Evatech, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

How do ventilators work? - Alex Gendler

May 21, 2020




> Take a journey into the respiratory system to see how ventilators bypass constricted airways and help damaged lungs send oxygen to the body. 
> 
> In the 16th century, physician Andreas Vesalius described how a suffocating animal could be kept alive by inserting a tube into its trachea and blowing air to inflate its lungs. Today, Vesalius’s treatise is recognized as the first description of mechanical ventilation— a crucial practice in modern medicine. So how do our modern ventilators work? Alex Gendler explains the life-saving technology.
> 
> Lesson by Alex Gendler, directed by Artrake Studio.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coronavirus Tests The Value Of Artificial Intelligence In Medicine"

by Ashley Gold
May 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Fighting COVID-19: TUG Autonomous Mobile Robots

May 21, 2020




> See how our TUG Autonomous Mobile Robots are helping to take the load off healthcare workers and supporting the COVID-19 situation in Singapore. At the vast Community Care Facilities, our TUG robots deliver heavy items to personnel in the green zones (where gloves are not required) and drop off meals and linens at various points within the patient care facility.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous mass production of oronasal protection masks with Festo

May 25, 2020




> "The mix of electrical and pneumatic components, if you take everything from Festo, has the big advantage that you have one contact person." 
> - Guido Linzenich, Regional Sales Manager from Mikron Berlin GmbH


Festo AG & Co. KG, industrial control and automation, Esslingen am Neckar, Germany

----------


## Airicist

Airwheel F3 fresh air mask, reusavle and smart with mobile app

May 26, 2020




> The electric mask’s filter is the same standard as N95, and the filter can be replaced. The protection level is FFP2.
> Usually, after the filter is used for 16h, we will suggest to change. If used frequently, we suggest you prepare more filters.

----------


## Airicist

Launching fully automated mask-production line

May 27, 2020




> Stacking, folding, cutting: Our fully automated mask-production line can do it all. With five lines being set up worldwide, we will be able to produce over half a million masks per day to protect our associates. The system was developed by our special-purpose machinery unit in just a few weeks.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a COVID-19 vaccine

May 28, 2020




> One year to eighteen months might seem like a while to wait for a COVID-19 vaccine, but there's a good reason finding and approving a candidate takes a whole lot of time.

----------


## Airicist

Exponential Wisdom Episode 87: how industries will change

May 28, 2020




> Peter and Dan discuss the ways in which today’s pandemic will fundamentally reshape a handful of industries, from commercial aviation to education. For most of us, we will not be returning to business as usual. Rather, we will see the emergence of redefined and reorganized companies, made resilient by their need to adapt to new market conditions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "M3: Alibaba’s AI detects COVID-19 pneumonia in under a minute"

by Ryan Daws
June 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Surprisingly simple hands free doors

Jun 5, 2020




> Door handles spread germs. We created this product to allow schools, businesses, and public buildings to create a safe environment for the communities they serve.

----------


## Airicist

How to fight COVID-19... with a virus

Jun 8, 2020




> When it comes to fighting COVID-19, scientists are throwing every bit of science we’ve got at it. A creative technique some researchers are looking into involves using gene therapy to fight this virus with… another virus!

----------


## Airicist

C-Astra introduction

Jun 11, 2020




> C-Astra is a battery powered robot which, autonomously navigates the hospitals, stores, schools and offices to spread irradiation and disinfect common touch points like door knobs, elevator buttons etc. subsequently reducing the risk of spreading viral diseases.


Invento Robotics, Bengaluru, Karnataka, India

----------


## Airicist

Reusable, N95 alternative face mask developed by a collaborative team hits production

Jun 11, 2020




> In response to the Covid-19 pandemic, and the resulting need for PPE, a diverse team consisting of engineers, designers, clinicians, technicians, molders, among other entities, concentrated their intellects and efforts towards the rapid deployment and mass manufacture of an “open hardware, reusable, sterilizable, modular, and filter-media agnostic face mask that aims to hit the N95 efficacy criteria." An interview with Matt Carney (co-lead of the project and postdoctoral researcher at the MIT Media Lab) on the front porch of his home in Somerville, MA, sheds light on specific aspects of the creation process.
> 
> Starting in early June 2020, the “Open Standard Respirator, Model 1” has entered large scale production phases in the US, Portugal, and expanding to Columbia and Brazil.

----------


## Airicist

How long does SARS-CoV-2 last on surfaces? What we know

Jun 12, 2020




> If a surface is contaminated with the SARS-CoV-2 virus, how long does it pose a risk of infection?
> 
> Hosted by: Hank Green

----------


## Airicist

Amazon introduces "Distance Assistant"

Jun 15, 2020

"Amazon introduces 'Distance Assistant'"
The company’s latest innovation provides real-time social distancing feedback and we plan to open source the technology

by Brad Porter
June 16, 2020

"Amazon deploys AI ‘distance assistants’ to notify warehouse workers if they get too close"
TV screens give workers live feedback on social distancing

by James Vincent
June 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How is Lawrence Livermore fighting COVID-19?

Jun 17, 2020




> Lawrence Livermore has applied its considerable scientific and technical expertise in a rapid response to the challenges posed by the COVID-19 pandemic. From nasal swabs to ventilators, drug development to mask decontamination, Maren takes you through LLNL’s newest work against COVID-19 (updated as of this video’s publication).

----------


## Airicist

Visitor screening robot

Jun 30, 2020




> Robot performs one of the Health security functionalities , the Visitor Screening: 
> The robot will stop all visitors at the entrance to ensure the body temperature is at safe limit. In case of high temperature and any Covid related symptoms, they will be advised to consult doctor and the report will be sent to authorities.


ASIMOV Robotics

----------


## Airicist

"COBUD-19 — My Socially Distanced Robot Friend"
And How You Can Build Your Own

by Aaryan Harshith
June 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Why does COVID-19 have so many symptoms?

Jul 9, 2020




> For a respiratory disease, COVID-19 sure seems to affect more than just the respiratory system. Scientists think the receptor ACE2 is to blame.

----------


## Airicist

What does an asymptomatic COVID-19 infection look like?

Jul 10, 2020




> Some people who get sick with COVID-19 don't feel any symptoms of the disease, but what does an asymptomatic COVID-19 infection look like?

----------


## Airicist

Manolis Kellis: Human Genome and Evolutionary Dynamics | AI Podcast #113 with Lex Fridman

Jul 31, 2020




> Manolis Kellis is a professor at MIT and head of the MIT Computational Biology Group. He is interested in understanding the human genome from a computational, evolutionary, biological, and other cross-disciplinary perspectives. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.
> 
> Outline:
> 
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 3:54 - Human genome
> 17:47 - Sources of knowledge
> 29:15 - Free will
> 33:26 - Simulation
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Soap vs COVID-19

Jul 28, 2020




> A 3D-visualisation of soap destroying the coronavirus is a poignant reminder that simply washing your hands can help stem the pandemic.
> 
> The scientifically accurate simulation, a collaboration between UNSW Art & Design and UNSW Science, shows soap acting on contaminated skin covered with tiny coronavirus particles.
> 
> The simulation uses a cinematic approach and evocative animation to deliver a message that’s accessible to adults and children alike.
> 
> The simulation was created by UNSW’s 3D Visualisation Aesthetics Lab, which explores arts- and design-led visualisations of complex scientific and biomedical data. The Lab creates immersive platforms that play out scientific phenomena, such as drug interactions with cancerous cells or interactive personalised scans of strokes to help patients understand their treatment.
> 
> The Lab are investigating the potential to engage with the face-mask debate and other public health issues through a series of educational 3D-simulations.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Welsh health board launches Covid-19 AI assistant"

by Hannah Crouch
August 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Apple Mask

Sep 24, 2020




> Here it is.. The official Apple mask.

----------


## Airicist

Pandemic response challenge

Nov 16, 2020




> As COVID-19 rates continue to surge in countries around the world, XPRIZE, the world’s leader in designing and operating incentive competitions to solve humanity’s grand challenges, in partnership with Cognizant, one of the world's leading technology and professional services companies, launched the Pandemic Response Challenge. The competition aims to harness the power of data and artificial intelligence in equipping policymakers, health officials, and business leaders with the insights and guidance necessary to implement public safety measures that maximize their ability to keep local economies open while minimizing potential virus breakouts.


xprize.org/challenge/pandemicresponse

----------


## Airicist

World Protect
November 11, 2020

"A&M System, Worlds Inc. collaborate on COVID-19 breathalyzer"

by tamus
November 19, 2020

Worlds Enterprises Inc.

Coronavirus breathalyzer on Wikipedia

"Texas A&M System Unveils Breathalyzer Device To Detect Coronavirus"

by Bill Oliver
November 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"AI platform developed by NUS researchers finds best combination of available therapies against COVID-19"
Combination was uncovered from examining 12 potential drug candidates with over 530,0000 possible drug combinations within two weeks

December 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Michael Mina: Rapid Testing, Viruses, and the Engineering Mindset | Lex Fridman Podcast #146

Dec 18, 2020




> Michael Mina is an immunologist, epidemiologist, and physician at Harvard.
> 
> Outline:
> 
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 2:32 - Interacting between viruses and bacteria
> 6:45 - Deadlier viruses
> 10:17 - Will COVID-19 mutate?
> 11:51 - Rapid testing
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"Praktice AI's Digital COVID Vaccine Assistant for Health Systems is autonomously navigating vaccine seekers 24x7"

January 15, 2021

praktice.ai

----------


## Airicist

BioButton™ COVID-19 Screening Solution 

vimeo.com/biointellisense

twitter.com/biointellisense

linkedin.com/company/biointellisense

CEO and Chairman - James Mault

Co-founder and CTO - David Wang

----------


## Airicist

Most exciting Smart Masks of CES 2021

Jan 20, 2021




> In some respects CES 2021 is a reflection of the last year in tech and lifestyle; with that in mind, we don't really need to explain why smart face masks were one of the many products shown off at the annual tech event.
> 
> The Active Plus from tech company AirPop isn't the first mouth cover to call itself a 'smart face mask', but it may be the first to deserve that title, as it has a few useful health features, as well as smartphone app integration.
> 
> Never one to disappoint on crazy designs, Razer has revealed a seriously smart face mask at CES 2021. And with everything that's going on in the world, it might even be more appealing than its concept convertible gaming chair, 'Project Brooklyn'.
> 
> While the aesthetics won't be a hit for everyone, before you make any rash judgments on this RGB-injected medical wear, you should know that every part of the design has an important part to play – even the funky lighting. 
> 
> The mask is a surgical N95-grade face-covering made from recycled materials, which falls in line with Razer's sustainability ethos (check out the collaboration between Razer and Conservation International for more info). To reduce waste created by disposable masks, Razer's mask uses replaceable and rechargeable disc-type ventilators. The carry case for the mask also acts as a charging box and has a disinfecting UV light that promises to kill off any bacteria.

----------


## Airicist

I built a mask-shaming robot to harass my coworkers!

Mar 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Face masks that can diagnose COVID-19"

by Wyss Institute
June 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Automated COVID-19 testing, courtesy of Wilder Systems

Apr 23, 2021




> Texas-based aerospace robotics company, Wilder Systems, enhanced their existing automation capabilities to aid in the fight against Covid-19.
> 
> Their recent development of a robotic testing system is both increasing capacity for Covid-19 testing and delivering faster results to individuals.
> 
> The system conducts saliva-based PCR tests, which is considered the gold standard for COVID testing. Based on a protocol developed by Yale and authorized by the FDA, the system does not need additional approvals.
> 
> Wilder Systems’ goal was to use existing PCR technology to solve the problem of labor shortages to operate testing equipment.
> 
> Automating several steps of Covid-19 testing has resulted in a compact, easy to deploy system that can run batches of tests with minimal human interaction.
> ...


arminstitute.org/projects/robotic-covid-19-testing

----------


## Airicist

Did Artificial Intelligence help us fight COVID?

Sep 15, 2021




> At the beginning of the pandemic, there was a lot of excitement around the use of machine learning to fight COVID. But now that we're 18 months into it, did AI actually help?

----------

